# ~*~JUNE 2005~*~ february thread



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

So glad gwen is feeling a bit better. Thought I'd start a new thread. Don't want to kill Bonnie, now that she's back.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

subbing


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

glad gwen is feeling better.









Bama I had to laugh at your comment about the cold. It's about -22 F here today. I took Istra swimming at the pool downstairs so we didn't have to go outside. Though I do have to trek out this afternoon for a midwife appointment if my mw is done with the birth she was at this morning. Brr.


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Wow its been a busy busy day! My SIL brought her daughter because her daycare is closed this week. I also have another little girl for a friend of mine and my own two. The two visitors today are BOTH named Molly! They both come running whenever I say their name and they just don't get it!







They both look at me like why are you talking to her?









Oh you know I'll start a new thread on something like page five!







:

I know Nolan is as big as his two and a half year old cousin! The bus driver thought I had twins and she had just never seen the other one!







: I was like UMMMM NO!

Well I better get going the two Mollys are getting into mischief!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angel04345* 
I know Nolan is as big as his two and a half year old cousin! The bus driver thought I had twins and she had just never seen the other one

is he really tall? We were at an Odyssey of the Mind meeting the other night for Sammy, and Cully was playing with the 3 year old little girl there...he was just as tall as she was. Skinnier, but just as tall.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

butt crack feet







:

wow, i've got a lot to do today. and it's so cold!!!! it burns my nose to breathe outside







:

glad gwen is starting to feel better


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i'm sure this is more of an issue in the childhood years and teens but man it pisses me off.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16975112...15773?GT1=9033







: how sad.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Way to stay on page 1!

Nothing new here except work was busy. Claire is busy brushing her teeth.

I feel huge.


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

dynamohumm6-Well I think that he has always been bigger than others his age. I think its a combo of shes little and hes big! He weighs 28lbs how much does cully weigh?

Anna-I know what you mean I hate that! Its been brutal here in Maine but I suppose thats what we get for living here!

Well I can tell you Alicia will not be getting any shots I don't want her to have! You don't put a NEW shot out there and then tell me I am going to HAVE to give it to my daughter! I didn't even give them a chicken pox vaccine! You know that is an entire generation of girls that could suffer adverse side affects that we can't even imagine yet! All I know is Alicia won't be getting it and I hope other moms are as smart! However it seems that a lot of people are upset about this for lots of reasons including cost! But yeah I probably shouldn't be talking about it here!

Well I have to get to bed I feel like crap! I hate having a cold!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm trying to get photobucket to work!! If it will, i'll post pics of the panties that MCS got me!!!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis* 
glad gwen is feeling better.









Bama I had to laugh at your comment about the cold. It's about -22 F here today. I took Istra swimming at the pool downstairs so we didn't have to go outside. Though I do have to trek out this afternoon for a midwife appointment if my mw is done with the birth she was at this morning. Brr.

-22 FARENHEIT??







: yeowzers. ouch. My canadian buddies always talk in Centigrade..so I never know if Canadians are talking in F or C !!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

MCS!!! LMAO at this envelope!!







:







:







:







:


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

:
too funny! i can't wait to see what everyone else is getting!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

at bama's undies!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
-22 FARENHEIT??







: yeowzers. ouch. My canadian buddies always talk in Centigrade..so I never know if Canadians are talking in F or C !!

I did mean F, not C. I used the google converter to translate because I wanted you to immediately understand exactly how cold it is here and have pity on my poor frozen self!!









Actually, it's not that bad because it's only -22 F with the windchill. Really it's about 5 F, says google converter.

Though it might actually be -22 F where Heather is!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Oh bama! Those are great! Hope you were able to "take advantage" of them last night!

Any one else's kid on an eating binge? Claire is up every 2 1/2 -3 hours a night.

bama: do you still have the link about the prescription strength formulas? We might be calling a peds GI doc for options. I'm not sure Claire is getting enough protein and fat from the alimentum.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Sick, sick, sick....we're all sick. And it is 9*F here today, has been this cold for most of the weekend, and part of last week, too. The windchill is ridiculous.









We've all got headcolds, Paul is in Buffalo at software training, and I want to crawl under my covers and sleep for a week. But I've got a little girl who can't make it through the night without a smidge of tylenol and a ton of boob. In that order.







She's actually feeling much better today, but the past couple of nights have been really rough on her. And she keeps asking for Daddy. At what age do kids understand "business trip"?







:

I haven't even gotten out to GET mcs's panties yet.







: (Sorry Michelle; I'll do it ASAP. I feel even worse since you were RIGHT on with Bama's!







)

We did that homeshow last weekend and we had a fabu response, lots of good solid leads, but it didn't help anyone's immune system, that's for sure.







:

Superbowl Sunday, we worked the show till 5pm, then packed it all up and headed home. We stopped for pizza and wings, brought them home and basically passed out before Billy Joel was done singing the National Anthem. My parents had Joey and brought her home around 8ish. She fell asleep nursing on teh couch and I fell asleep right after her.









It was an EXHAUSTING weekend. And we get to do it again next month!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

argh...Anne, I have yours, I just need to get to the post office. Every time I've gone to the two nearby, there is no parking on the same block and it's too freaking cold to walk two blocks with the baby. I'm working on it!

I got a head cold yesterday, everyone else *seems* to be okay so far. Cully slept like crazy last night, so I can't thank him enough for letting me get some much needed sleep.

It was -20 F *not counting wind chill* at my dad's house the other night. He sees -40 with wind chill pretty regularly, though. We've seen -40F without wind chill up there before, it's not pretty.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Oh no at all the sickies!!

MCLisa...in order, no I didnt get to take advantage, my dh works 3rd!

DAvina your panties are mailed.

MCLisa....there is a whole world of 30 calorie an ounce formula for little ones with allergies.

Is she really dairy intolerant? If she's drinking Alimentum, she's more tolerant of dairy than ds. I know its enzymatically hydrolized, but its also got that dairy protein in it.

You could start with Peptamen Jr(made by Nestle), and if that gives her dairy issues, go to Neocate Jr or Neocate one plus. The Neocate has saved our lives. Its made in a completely dairy free environment so there's no chance that even a molecule of dairy gets in . Everything we'd ever tried had dairy contamination.

Peptamen Jr is not really prescription, you just have to go to the p harmacy and ask them to order it. Its not cheap. It ran us $800 a month.

The Neocate is only about $600 or a little more a month, but now our insurance covers it

ITs always a shot that the insurance would cover it, but I dont know how you guys feel about shucking out that sort of money for something that shemight not really need.

You could also try Bright Beginnings Soy pediatric drink...You ask for it at the co unter at Walmart I think....its soy based pediasure type stuff. Depends on what she's allergic to.

you can always pm me or email me for more info. I'm full of info on this kind of stuff


----------



## Stone Fence (Mar 10, 2004)

I am almost sorry I missed out on the panty exchange


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey you guys....something just struck me. Our babies are all gonna be two in four months.

TWO

When the HELL did that happen?







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
Hey you guys....something just struck me. Our babies are all gonna be two in four months.

TWO

When the HELL did that happen?







:

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Shut up. Right now.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

No seriously. How did that happen?? I mean, I cant even think about age 2. I am still stuck on...he's one and a half.

It makes me not want to think about it...how will he eat? Will he still be almost 100% tube fed? will he be able to eat more than one jar of baby food a day? drink more than 3 ounces a day? Will his head have grown??

So many questions. i just cant think about it.







:


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Oh bama!







GOODNESS it seems like the other day it was his first bday!









Goodness I feel like crap!







: It sounds like everyone is on the same page as me! Its pretty cold here too today! I had to go to Alicia's school and read and it was the walking in and out to the car that just about killed me! I hate cold! I want summer and a nice pool in my yard!









Nice panties!









Chat you later ladies!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

aha! glad you liked them bama! hope dh will too. i used to work for a woman who made clothes for exotic dancers so i know a little about the little panty world!

it is cold here- i know SA told you, but i want to say it too. it is coooollldd!
i took eisa to our first "music together" class and it was really fun. she looked pretty much overwhelmed, but i think she still had a good time. it is so much better than the music time they have at the childrens museam.

on the way home we stopped at pizza hut- i have not been in years, but was just craving something full of fat. so the food was good and fat, but their was a man who was coughing up a terrible storm. he was really sick, which worries me for us b/c homeless in ny are known to carry tb. and it worries me for him, b/c i asked the waitress and she said that he comes all of the time and he is homeless. so sad, especially in this cold. what was funny though, was that after a really bad coughing fit that almost made me leave the resturant, he put on his headphones and that seemed to help him get it under control. he didn't cough anymore. the wonders of music!

so, we are not sick now, but it would not suprise me if in the next few days we are very sick. blech.
hope every one else is feeling better soon.
mcs


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

emmy-don't blame you on the PO thing. it is waaaay too cold out to be walking anywhere with a babe. i hate it enough walking from the parking lot to class







:

and yeah, i can't believe our babes (toddlers?) really are going to be 2. geez. have i really been talking with ya'll for 2 years?!?!

mclisa-good luck with claire. ds has been waking up a lot too but it's from teeth.

bama-







i bet schuy will grow and be just fine









heather-if you're still reading along while babymooning, i'll go shopping tomorrow and get yours in the mail. i was going to do it sooner but we've had several house showings and i've been cleaning







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

MCS, go to the health food store and buy Herbs for Kids Brand Echinacea and Goldenseal...start giving it to her.

Also buy Sambucol brand Elderberry...pink bottle for kids. It will kick her immune system into high gear and help her fight offf any germies she may have gotten.

That would be a good combo for everyone's babies, in fact


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

I messed up and told Louie about the panty swap. Oh brother ... now he won't shut up about it.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

In a good or bad way Davina?









Hey Sha - do I remember you saying that echinacea dried up your boobies? I bought some cough drops today but when I got home I realized they had echinacea in them and thought I remembered you saying you had problems with it.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

:

Anne, we've been talking for THREE years! We all went through 9 months BEFORE they were born, don't forget!









No wonder I always feel like I'm chatting with old friends when I'm here.









So, all plans to go to the mall and buy panties have been thwarted by a sleepy toddler. She's been out since about 6:30....I fear she'll wake around 10 and want to play till 3 :yawn:







I'm going to go to the mall tomorrow, when I'm supposed to be eating lunch.









I feel bad for Paul, he sounded so sad when I told him Joey was already sleeping. He really misses her when he's away like this. He's such a great dad. I really am so lucky









And the dog is on hypervigilant alert. He takes his "man of the house" duties VERY seriously when daddy's away. Sleepy girl and I ordered pizza for dinner and Baxter watchdog barked so loud he scared the pizza dude right off the front porch. I had to go out on to the steps to get the pizza. I was irritated, but I understood. Baxter's got some watchdog bark when Paul's away.









Is our DDC gone yet? I'm sure it is. I wish we could go back and read some of those old posts. We had such fun when we were all pregnant together.







Not that we don't have fun NOW....







: Panty exchange as exhibit A


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Emmy, I was typing whilst you posted.









Yeah, I believe it was the echinacea in airborne that was the culprit of my low supply last time I had a cold. I'll double check with my best friend (LLL leader







)


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm soooooo glad my trip to NY was last week. It's darn right frigid out East which would have made it no fun to be outside. At least at home I can hibernate at work and at home. I think it got above 0F today so we're lucky. I think another 5 days of this has been predicted.

Busy trying to play catch up at work. I have extra hours this week in penance for being gone last week. And we have a work meeting on Saturday followed by nephew's birthday party in the evening. Then my family convinced me to have Maddie's party on Sunday so they all can go out to the Black Hills over President's weekend for my cousin's daughter's baptism. (I used the "I'm 34 weeks and am not sitting in the car for 5 hours in February in SD" excuse to not go.) In two weeks it will be so much calmer. Maybe then I'll be ready to get things ready for this baby.

bama: thanks for the info. I'll be doing some looking around. I know Claire's doc will be willing to write a prescription out and push it through the insurance.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Don't mention the 2 year old thing!!! (Other than maybe people won't look at me so crazy when I have one younger than Claire since after all, she is two.)


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twouglyducks* 
I messed up and told Louie about the panty swap. Oh brother ... now he won't shut up about it.

What emmy said....in a good way or bad??


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Oh, he is totally excited. Can't wait to see what "we" get.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Davina























Emmy, Lianne said that she doesn't know anything about echinacea wrt nursing. I checked Kellymom for you and they say it's fine. I have NO idea where I got the idea that it was a milk dryer upper. Sometimes, I swear, I dream things







:

Anyway, I'd say your cough drops are fine


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twouglyducks* 
Oh, he is totally excited. Can't wait to see what "we" get.









:

so today, i've purged lots of our clothes, cleaned the whole house and got the bags all ready to go to the hospital...


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

sharron anne- don't stress it. seems like you are super busy at work. i just know that i am the kind of person who has to do it right now! or it will never be done. plus, i had hilger mail it. ha. i hate going to the post office too! i mean, you have to get bundled up for a two min. trip inside.

it is amazing that we have been chating for so long!

eisa "kind of" peed in her toilet last night. she was so excited about sitting on it, getting up, pulling her pants up and down, putting the seat up and down, sitting on this side and now that side and again with the pants....and then she stood by the door and starting looking down at the pee running onto the floor! so, i grabbed her and put her on the pot. boy was she excited to look at her little puddle! she even put her hand in! fantastic. not so interested today though.

bama- thanks for the ideas. i already made her some echin. tea.
i was wondering too, about if it would dry me up.

michelle- seems like a legit. reason not to go to me!

melissa- are you still lurking?

over and out.
mcs


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Michelle, I have no idea why, but your "over and out" almost made me pee my pants laughing


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi everybody. I'm still lurking. Haven't bought or sent panties yet but you all know my excuse!

2 years old!!! The thought does cross my mind from time to time but I really can't wrap my mind around it - even if she's a big sister!

As for the weather, we're at -7 F today with a low of -18 F tonight (no windchill). We're actually having quite a mild winter this year. It's nice with a new baby. I think we'll all go for a short walk on Thursday. I'm starting to get cabin fever.

Sage is turning into such a sweet big sister. Everyday she takes a little more interest in Matthew and has started giving him kisses and saying, "Uboo Mamoo" (love you Matthew). His cord fell off last night so I gave them a bath together tonight (DH helped). It was really sweet. She started naming all his body parts but was quite perplexed with the extra packaging between his legs!

Anyways, just thought I'd check in. My mum, the kids and I are driving to Fort Vermillion tomorrow. It's a small Mennonite community about 45 minutes from here. I was thinking I'd pick up some bloomers for you there, SA. http://www.plainlydressed.com/ Check this site to see what I've got in mind. (kidding, of course) Have a good night everybody.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

: looks like really sexy undies heather!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Oh yeah, Heather...that would have Paul fairly foaming at the mouth







: So glad to hear from you. You guys seem to be settling in just perfectly.







And Sage sounds like a wonderful big sister.









Joey's feeling better, MUCH better today, actually. She fell asleep soooo early last night, as you all know. And she DID wake up around 10ish, but I went back to bed with her and she slept normally till this morning. She was mushy getting out of bed this morning, but as I was leaving for work, she was getting ready to have a cup of "tea" with Gran.







She's still got a pretty nasty cough, though. Although it's mostly overnight and first thing in the morning.

Ugh. Winter, begone!







If only THAT worked









Anyway, got some work to get to this morning.







I'll stop back in later when everyone's awake.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

heather- so great that things are going well. the bloomers are real cute, but what about baby pictures!?

well, the bad news came. hilger found it on his way out this morning b/c we forgot the get the mail yesterday. no florida. it is so sad and we didn't even have time to talk b/c he was already running late. staten island ferries have no mercy. so, think of us, it will be a hard couple of weeks adjusting to the reality that we have no reality. he is done with school in a few months and now...? maybe we will to to germany. his uncle issssssssssssssssssssssss really sick and we have felt for a long time that we should tsssry to help him morssssse. i mean, we can continue looking, not all positions have been filled and he could probably do a post-doc somewhere, but we were hoping to skip all of that and just start life! i feel like i have been in limboss
good news is that we have been getting along a lot better in the last few days, before that we were in kind of rocky-waters for us. after two years, we learned how to fight. luckily, we learned how to make up just in time. i guess this is a lot harder for him than me- his ego really needed a boost.

ok, enough of that. just couldn't get ahold of anyone to talk to on the phone sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
gtgssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssshey don't know what is going on, my computer is typing random you know what letters- i am afraid to type it again.
mcs-


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Sexy panties!! woohoo....man, Paul must have some issues if he wo uld like those...

and there's a mom who sells stuff like that tons cheaper tho! I have some friends who love that kind of clothing, and this mom is amazing.
I need to go find the linky.

Hattoo....BABY PICTURES!! now...







please.

MCS I am so sorry that Hilger didnt get the job. That is so devastating . We had a major job fall through right when we had our daughter. It was the worst.

oh, and check your keyboard for a bit of crumb down next to the S key...









ANNE! you're ready to go?? Is your midwife ready? For some reason I thought she was coming to your house??

I dont think that Echinacea messes up milk supply







: and in the forms I listed, is really safe for babies.

Did I catch up??


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Yep, think you covered everything.









That was sarcasm, btw, dearheart...about Paul foaming at the mouth







: (I know you know that...that was MORE sarcasm







:







: )

Cracking myself up today, as you can see.

Michelle







I am so sorry Hilger didn't get the FL job.







We should get together and drown our sorrows in organic chocolate milk...


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Aw,







michelle... and hilger. Sorry he didn't get the job. The job search process sucks so bad... and especially in academia. I don't even really know, but there's a lot of talk about it on the various listservs I'm on for school.

You know what's weird? I'm trying really hard to find those cottom bloomers sexy! And I would think it so hilarious if DH had some sort of weird Mennonite fetish like that. Unfortunately I don't find them sexy at all... poor me.

Istra and I are working on her nap/sleep routine. It's been a rocky week or so at naptime. Usually I just lie down with her and she pinches me until she falls asleep, but really I've had it with the pinching, which can go on for an hour or so if she's antsy. So I've started sitting on the floor by the head of her bed and not letting her touch me. There's been some crying and a lot of me putting her back in bed when she crawls out to come sit on my lap. But today she sort of seemed to get it and went to sleep relatively painlessly. After she gets more used to this I'm going to try sitting farther away from the bed and eventually hopefully she'll be able to sleep on her own. Ok, yeah, I'm freaking out about the prospect of having to put two babies down for naps. Ugh. Why does sleep have to be so freaking hard????

And to top it all off I've got an insomniac DH who won't go to bed on his own either. Ugh.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh yeah, speaking of school, I emailed my supervisor today to see what's up seeing as I haven't heard from her in about 3 weeks and she responds saying that she's really busy and she hasn't even looked at my paper yet!!! ARGh. So much for being done in February.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm so sorry Selena that she hasnt done what she's supposed to do.

Anyone else get their panties today?







:


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

OMGosh seriously my cat lays on my breasts ALL day! Shes worse than the kids! LOL She had a rough kitten hood and we saved her. (tucker passed away BTW.)

So Mickey our lovely dog that you saw in the pics chews on everything! Do any of you with dogs have any suggestions. He is only 7mos but he just today ate Ali's sneakers a book and a dunkin donuts cup and he tried to get the kids lunch. Yesterday he ate a phone antena another book and DH said that if the eating things doesn't curb then he will have to find him a new home! This upsets me because i don't believe that you get an animal and then don't keep it. Its emotional for the family and the animal! However as you all know hes going to get rid of him if he wants too! So I was wondering if anyone has suggestions to stop him from chewing things!







(just for insider info he got the dog against my wishes! because I knew that this was going to happen!)

So Nolan runs to the potty if I ask if he wants to use it but has absolutely no interest in such a thing! I don't think hes ready for that!









Well I am off to check out websites on chewing!


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Ok, I don't have any time to read up, we're taking our computer apart to move it to our new house!

We moved in last Friday, but we won't have internet access for a while since we're paying utitlies at both houses. I'll miss you guys! I was finally getting back on here to post more! Anyways, the other big news is that we got a full price offer on our house last weekend!!!!!!!! Yeah! If all goes well it could be closed by the end of the month, but we'll see.
In that case we would be getting internet again very soon!

Ok, I'll try and stop in when I'm around a computer again....don't havet oo much fun without me!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

mcs - I'm so sorry about Hilger's job.







You guys must be crushed.

Selena - my undies are GORGEOUS! I love them. Thank you!
Anne, Friday is the day - they are GOING! My sister has the day off and will sit in the car with the baby while I go to the post office.

*sigh* remember those prebaby days when if you wanted to go to the post office, you just *went* and didn't need all the fancy planning?







:

I'm mouthbreathing more today, got a decent fever going, but so far I'm the only one in the house. I should probably thank all my piano students, even though I disinfect the keyboard after all of them this time of year. School-aged kids are just giant walking germ bombs.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

No panties in my mailbox today.
Selena ~ Hoping to get your's out in the mail tomorrow. Sorry for the delay. Been a looong few days.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

hey guys- thanks. they say not to put all of your eggs in one basket, but we only had one egg and one basket and they seemed to go together so well....
yup, academic jobs are not easy to come by. what is your plan selena? that really sucks about your advisor not even reading your paper. hilger's disertation advisor let him know last week that he won't be in town for hilger's defense (which has been scheduled since we were in the catskills) but that he would attend by phone! what a joke. nyu a good school my a---(don't want to push that button again!)
anyway, moving on eisa and i went shopping at the consignment shop to make me feel better and i got a book that would be perfect for you bonnie! it is the "a,b,c's" of things that the dog ate. starting with accordian. hope you had some luck finding solutions on the web- i think it is a solvable (though maybe not easily) problem and it would be too bad to get rid of the dog. sorry to hear about your cat.
eisa seems the same with the toilet today i was taking her pants off and she said "pee?" so i ran her in the bathroom for five min. of play. i guess it is a start.
emmy- yea, i have so many errands that are just waiting till, i guess eisa is able to stay at home by herself. like the health food store- ours is such a pain to take her too. the parking is awful and the store is just set up for toddler disatster. hope you feel better soon.
what else? can't remember...
well, i read over on health and healing that vinegar is a good cure for molluskum (warts) and with just two vinegar baths, eisa is looking much better. so, if any of you have that problem- go for the stinky bath.
mcs


----------



## Stone Fence (Mar 10, 2004)

finally
link

Hope it works


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok, I spoke to soon about the nap thing going better. She woke up after half an hour and now refuses to go back to sleep. I can't take this. I'm tired! I just want to lie down.

Emmy - glad you like your undies.









Davina - no worries!

Michelle - I don't really know what my plans are. I go through phases where I realy do want to continue on and get my phd and probably an academic job, but then I go through phases where I just want to leave this all behind and do something different.

Ugh. It's probably not even worth it to try and get her to go to sleep now.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

bama-she is the only CNMW (well, only mw at all, just happens to be cnmw) in our area, meaning oh, in about 200 mile radius of us. due to this, she has no back up and it is impossible for her to get insurance to do hb's. so, she works out of the birth center at the hospital about 45min away. aside from having to adhere to the hospital standards, it is totally like a free standing birth center. there is no nursery, the baby is always with you, they have birthing tubs, ina totally separate part of the hospital, etc.. best compromise i can find at this time in this area. dh is very bad with blood and possible emergencies so UC is out for us and that would be our only other option aside from the normal hospital here in town. so, we drive further to the birth center/hospital and i get to have a natural child birth and go home right away and i don't have to worry about dh passing out and leaving me to my own devices


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Anne..that sounds awesome!!

MCS...that totally stinking sucks.

Grace..hurry back! woohooo on the f ull price offer!

EMmy..pics! now!!









bonnie...you need to do crate time and give the dog heavy rawhide bones....it wilk keep it out of your hair, and help with the chewing urge.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Amy I tried to see your haircut pics and I got this:

Quote:

Uh-oh. Something bad happened...

We are really sorry, but something went wrong while handling your request.
Selena I feel your pain on the nap thing. When I'm home, Cully naps later in the afternoon - generally because I have my piano students then and it's easier for him to be asleep during them. When the nanny is here though (today and tomorrow) he naps from 10-1, almost without fail. She has tried to keep him up once or twice but he was MISERABLE and then wouldn't nap in the afternoon because he wanted to spend time with me (presumably).

Speaking of piano students...do you guys remember when I was first starting to give lessons, and had three students? I have *11* now - and two more waitiing in the wings that haven't worked out their schedules yet. It was all word of mouth, and suddenly I went from looking for some extra cash to help cover the nanny's fees to actually earning an extra $850 a month. I teach every day of the week now except Sunday, and will have to start a wait list soon.







: Who knew.

Grace - yay on the house offer!

bama - pics of the skivvies will be posted as soon as I get little man off the boob.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Emmy, that's awesome!!

Selena, finally finished.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

wow emmy!







how awesome!

grace- congrats on the full price offer! send some house selling vibes our way, we can use them. sadly though, we probably won't get a fpo because the value of homes like ours has gone down since we've had it appraised









mcs-


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

mcs. That is such a bummer. Hopefully this just means that there is something better in store for you guys!

Emmy, that is too cool! So glad those people left the piano!









If I may brag a bit... I've sold about $200 worth of tie-dyes this year! Woohoo! An online friend of mine has an online baby store and she carries my stuff... I only sold one onesie or so last year but this year they're going like crazy! Very exciting. You can see my stuff on this page if you're interested... scroll down a bit. I never realized how fun it could be to make money off of something you've enjoyed creating!

Grace - way to go on the house-selling and house-moving-into news!

Off to play Zelda...


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Those are beautiful!! I love tye dye!

We took ds to therapy, and he got co treated. They decided to try to do speech and occupational therapy all at once b/c he gets so ill in speech. She makes him work!

So it went great. they said he was out of control, running from one thing to another, and they counted 16 words!!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

way to go Schuy! that's great










Heather-panties are in the mail









so cold and tired. i've got class in a bit though so i should go read







:


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

OMGosh its cold up here today. Something about needing to bleed the line I don't know! Everyone I ask thinks I need to bleed the oil but its water not oil its in the heater. I don't know!









Bama-I will have to try something close to that! Its far to cold for him to be outside right now but I do make him go out for 30 to 60 min a day anyway. I actually put a coat on him he hates it but I need him out of my way while I get Ali ready for school! We have bought him EVERYTHING under the sun to chew on and offer him that when hes chomping on something else I guess I'll just have to stick to it!









LOL More panties!

I love dyed stuff! I dyed all of Ali's diapers when she was a baby! She was the cutest little thing!









Whoo hooo Schuy!







: You know I should take the time to count Nolan's words! i have NO idea how many!

Emmy I remember when you were moving in and thinking they were going to leave the piano then they weren't! How exciting! Maybe I should learn the piano!









Well its really cold in here I have to get out of here!







have a great day ladies!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Fey, that's awesome! Your things are gorgeous.

Bonnie - do you have radiators? We have oil heat and steam radiators...they weren't working very well, so we finally got someone to come out and look at it. All the did was raise the far end of the radiator up by sticking a couple round pieces of metal under the feet- so they're not really level all the way across. Steam rises, so if the far end (the end away from the pipe) is raised up, more of the radiator would heat. We had one room where there was absolutely NO heat coming from the radiator, and this fixed it. Just a thought.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

wow..we had radiators in our ooold school when i was a kid. the building was built in the 30's at least, and had no insulation. The walls were concrete and it was freeeezing .

our radiators clanked and pinged all day

and WHERE are the panty pics??? Hmmmmm??


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
wow..we had radiators in our ooold school when i was a kid. the building was built in the 30's at least, and had no insulation. The walls were concrete and it was freeeezing .

our radiators clanked and pinged all day

and WHERE are the panty pics??? Hmmmmm??









Well, I'm not so sure you want me to take pictures of them right now since I'm WEARING them at the moment.








But I did find them online:

http://www.lasenza.com/_static/webUp...5801-001_3.jpg

They are GORGEOUS and super comfortable!
(dh likes them. A lot.







)

Oh - and bama, since most places out here are freaking ancient, radiators are pretty common. I've lived in 6 apartments in the 12 years I've lived in Boston, and all but one of them had radiators. Like the old school, cast iron radiators:

http://img.alibaba.com/photo/5057789..._Radiators.jpg


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

bama- what fabulous news- that was a fast 16 words! i bet it is amazing to see him develop so quickly.

bonnie- wish i knew what to tell you about the heat- guess you are out of the house by now. good luck.

emmy- that is a lot of extra cash! a fun way to make it too (i would guess.) does sammy have an interest in music?

fey- great for you too! those are cute clothes.

good luck on the house grace!
you too anne. though, mabye it is better for you to stay put for a few more months anyway? I can't imagine moving with a new baby (though it would be a great excuse to have extra help...)

thanks again for the kind words- i am just thinking "here we come world!"
funny that i have had a lot of creative inspiration during the last few days.
hilger talked to his prof. today who said that he should push his defense back jsut in case we need to stay an extra year. sounds so defetest, but he sais that everyone does it. i don't want to stay!! that is about all i know for sure. might have to eat those words. still didn't hear from reed in oregon, but i have taken that as a "no" and hilger isn't mentioning it. this will be an ineresting few months.
mcs


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

missed your last post before emmy- you are looking good!
haha!
nice panties.
mcs


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey Bama! Just checked my mail. Hubby is leaving for work a little "blue" thanks to you.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twouglyducks* 
Hey Bama! Just checked my mail. Hubby is leaving for work a little "blue" thanks to you.


































































you likeys??

Sorry he's "blue" ...he can just think about them all the way home from work tonight...so you'd better get ready.







go ahead and shave your legs, cause you're gonna need it I'll bet









Show pics!!
Did you like both?? The funny ones cracked me up, and the sexy ones I bought at the last minute. I couldnt decide on what to get you....They both looked like you


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
They are GORGEOUS and super comfortable!
(dh likes them. A lot.

















i'm glad the undies are a hit.







istra and i spent around 45 mins deliberating, her saying 'bum bum bum bum' the whole time, pointing at the manequins. it was fun.

do you guys -- ie. americans -- have la senza stores? i think they're more or less like victoria's secret, minus the nip issues, as far as i know.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Quote:

Show pics!!
Did you like both?? The funny ones cracked me up, and the sexy ones I bought at the last minute. I couldnt decide on what to get you....They both looked like you
I'll try and get pics soon. I liked them both. I tried them both on for him when he was getting ready for work. The lacy first and he said, "Now that's a nice pair of panties." THen the others and he said, "Those look comfortable."







Cracked me up. They are great though, I can see me wearing them with a tank as pj's this summer.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Okay, sorry, was hurrying.
Pair One
Pair Two


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anabellee* 







:

so today, i've purged lots of our clothes, cleaned the whole house and got the bags all ready to go to the hospital...










ooooohhh!!! Are you nesting???


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Must remember NEVER to take a week off of work!!! I'm doing penance right now. I didn't get home last night until 9:30. The prospects are looking worse tonight. I was suppose to work tomorrow night until after 9, but I found someone else who wants to work! Yippee! DH really wants to go running. I just want to put my feet up. I need to unpack my support hose. Last night my legs were so swollen and I had leg cramps every time I tried to move. On the fun side, the baby is really kicking. My shirt was dancing around for awhile this afternoon. Hard to pay attention when that is happening.

Grace: so glad to hear about the house! Good luck with packing and moving and unpacking too!

Academic jobs are hard to come by. That's too bad about Hilger. I have a friend who finally landed a teaching job in chemistry, but had to settle for a local college rather than a university like she wanted. She looked for so long, but they just aren't out there.

Good luck with all of the potty training! Claire hasn't been interested for awhile. I'm hopeful for this summer after her birthday.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

love the tie-dyes! the dresses are too cute


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis* 







i'm glad the undies are a hit.







istra and i spent around 45 mins deliberating, her saying 'bum bum bum bum' the whole time, pointing at the manequins. it was fun.

do you guys -- ie. americans -- have la senza stores? i think they're more or less like victoria's secret, minus the nip issues, as far as i know.









yes, but they aren't as prolific as VS I think. There are only a few stores around Boston that I'm aware of - in a couple of the more upscale malls, and downtown. I personally prefer them to VS.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

so pretty Emmy!!

Davina..is your dh still "blue"??


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

so pretty Emmy!!

Davina..is your dh still "blue"??


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

bama you're so funny... you're like a panty pusher!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis* 
bama you're so funny... you're like a panty pusher!









EEK!!







: you trying to get me labeled???










And I just think its fun!!! A nice diversion from our everyday lives. I have lotsa new panties to model this weekend for dh...woohoooo









Davina..how's the dh?


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Well, seeing as he gets home at about 5am when I'm surrounded by kids... then he gets in bed when the kids and I get up... He's still waiting.







And will be all through school today and until tomorrow when the kids are in bed I guess... since he's bringing his brother over tonight. His loss. I'm sick... he can wait.







I'll just tease him.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

poor guy.


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Poor guy my butt! Anticipation is half the fun!









You all have me wanting to go panties shopping! I have what I would call granny grundies!







: I always go to walmart once a month and pickup things like socks Panties and dog food and cleaners and whatever we need at the time. So they aren't real HOT shall we say!







:

Oh Mclisa you totally deserve a week off work! Its like when I do "swaps" with my friend! When I have her kids for the day I feel like OMGOSH!!!! I NEED a drink! Then on my day off I think oh we should TOTALLY do this again!









Well the heaters are baseboard hot water. It is oil but its HOT water that heats the house up. So I guess there was or is air in the line. Its thankfully only in the extra living room and our bedroom. Its not heating very well today either but it is heating. I think we will have to have someone look at it! Oh the joys of home ownership! I never get to use money for the fun stuff!

Well I am watching five children today so comp time is quite limited! OMGOSH I might get me a nice six pack of something yummy after dinner!


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Still reading along!

SA - I bought your panties today and'll send them Monday. Please keep in mind that I live in a very small town with no major cities nearby so selection was limited. I got you a cute pair and a sl*&ty (don't know if that's a taboo word or not) pair. Anyhoo - hope you like them!

mcs - so sorry to hear about FL. I won't say anything cheesy about 'one door closing'. It just stinks. You seem to be pretty positive about things though. Keep smiling and remember if Hilger can't get by on his brains, he's always got his great looks to fall back on!


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

I feel bad that I only sent one pair since everyone else is doing two!







SOrry Selena.

It's cold. Our heater isn't working today. brrrrrrrr

Gwen feeling much better.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

.
.
<--------------------------- OYOYOY you people are shameless!!









And dont worry about it...I think most of us sent 2 b/c we just co uldnt decide!! If I had found a pr(or the local sexy panty shop had been open when I wanted it to be open) that was super sexy right off the bat, I would have sent 1. But I found the pink frogs first, then i found the lacy ones!


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

And I just feel guilty because I was really unhappy with the selection.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Louie wants me to look for a matching bra.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Where is Sha?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

everytime I hear Louie's name mentioned, I start singing LOUIE LOUIE!!! Louie louie...







That old song..youknow!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

and i feel bad b/c even though i am uncomfortable with the word "slu " i seem to have been the one who went so far in that direction.
oh, who knew panty swaps could be so hard?

say, did i ask before if you guys knew that if you google your own or your childs name, you might just come up with your posts here? maybe i am nieve, maybe even stupid, but a few weeks ago, out of curiosity, i googled my name and found that the posts with my picutre link (which has my last name) came up and today, i did ei-a's name and found tons of posts! kind of creepy. i guess i didn't read the agreement properly b/c i am sure that it is mentioned. and, maybe it isn't such a big deal if your child doesn't have such a name as ours! i mean, hil-ger's family is countable on one hand and probably the ei-a's in the world are too. i wrote to the moderator before to see if i could go back and edit my responses as i was having toruble finding them in the archives, but didn't get a response.

so, dh and i went for our date last night. it was almost a disaster b/c i picked him up and he was wearing old jeans and an old sweat shirt! i was soo mad! we have not been "out" for 20 months and i reminded him many times to wear his new black pants (which, look really delicious) and he knew that i was wondering what to wear and he "just forgot" So, i tried to make him go home and change, threatend not to go with him- and was pretty much a big jerk about it, but in the end, he just borrowed an ugly jacket and an even uglier shirt from our friend who bb-sat. he still looked stupid and i felt stupider b/c we just went to the brooklyn academy of music for a ballet and i don't really "need" to dress up, just wanted to. I mean, some peple look nice and some come in jeans. on the bright side though- dd did great, just started to get upset as we knocked on the door and the show was really fantastic. it was to thomas mann's death in venice- really beautiful. our friends say they had a great time and will watch dd any ol' time!
and today, dh has taken dd out for the longest time ever and i have- checked my email twice, started a short story, talked on the phone to my best friend, and another friend, cleaned up this end table i found on the street, and had a nice lunch all by myself! pretty good ah? now i am going to do some cleaning. our lldy is gone for the month and cranked the heat up so high that the cats are shedding like crazy- i feel covered in hair and it is grosing me out.
davina- i hope your heat is back on. glad to hear dd is better.
and you too bonnie- what happened with your heat now?
over and out (that is for you sa)
mcs


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Oh Davina I totally sympathize with you! It stinks!

Ours is working now after being "bled" a couple of times. The first time it spit a lot and the second time he got quite a lot of water before he felt it wasn't bubbly. However this is also the are of the house with the ancient windows!







SOOOO we are so pathetic with plastic and old blankets rolled up to stuff the cracks! Totally getting new windows with taxes this year! What kind of person have I turned into!? I want windows and fences!









Oh yes and Mickey had his totally hunky tubby! Hes so soft and I bought right into it! I spent FIFTY dollars on the DOG today!







Oh well its worth it hes such a hunky dog! I got him a toy that supposedly hes NOT going to chew through its called KONG I dunno we'll see! I also got him treats like a handfull for 1.75!!









Noni had his pics taken and I took him shopping for an outfit and new sneakers. Hes never had a NEW pair of sneakers. EVERYTHING has been hand me downs!







Its almost mean but he didn't know Ali didn't wear all hand me downs and he didn't really give a hoot! But he likes his new sneaks! Don't worry Ali got new sneaks too because Mickey ate hers and she has to go to school with them!







:

Well what will you all be doing for the rest of the weekend? We plan to go sliding even if only for a short while!

Well I got me a six pack of raw tea so I think I will go hang with my husband!

Have a great day guys! Or a great night!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Hope you all enjoyed your Saturday!

I'm standing in the kitchen using the computer to catch up with you all, but I'm getting too many braxton hicks. I'm going to go lay down and catch up on Lost while drinking some water.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

HEather and Davina...no one is allowed to feel guilty over a panty swap!!









The point is to get some new panties and have a little fun!!

I promise that if our local sex shop had been open I most certainly would have had the slut*iest ones in the b unch....but they werent so I sent the sexy lacy and the funny ones.

Its really not a big deal!









I just had chinese take out and am watching a boring movie with dh







:


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

bonnie-kongs are great. i've got 2 labs that love to chew and the hard rubber kongs take FOREVER for them to eat through. we have the kind that you put treats in and as they play with it the treats fall out, or put peanut butter inside and let him have it. your dog will be occupied for atleast 30 minutes









i only sent one pair of panties too







i would have sent 2 but $$ is still really tight. even after taxes we may have to get rid of our phone and internet. it's our only "extra" expense left that we can eliminate


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm here







Just hard to get on the 'puter on the weekends.

Today we brought Joey and Baxter to the pet expo at the Raritan Expo Center. It's a pretty big deal







It was so freaking crowded, we made it through half of the exhibits and then went home. Joey wanted a pony ride, but I don't think she's big enough quite yet.







We did get clothes for the dog. We don't generally dress animals as a rule, but we were getting one for his "cousin" and they had one in his size that says "BROOKLYN" (where I'm originally from







) I couldn't turn away. He wore it for about ten minutes before. He looks pretty bad ass in it, truth be told









Then we went to my inlaws for dinner/dessert/kid wearing out







When we got home, Paul brought Joey in out of the car, I brought her into the bedroom, fully prepared to lay down and nurse her. She laid down on our pillow and went to sleep all on her own! Let's see if we can keep that up!









Davina, ick on the heat.







Hope all is well.

Michelle, hope your BH ctrx cooled off.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I totally admit that we used to dress our dog all the time. He wore sweaters all winter long, and looked so c ute and preppy!







He was a total snob, and looked great in Argyle sweaters and fleece coats!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
I totally admit that we used to dress our dog all the time. He wore sweaters all winter long, and looked so c ute and preppy!







He was a total snob, and looked great in Argyle sweaters and fleece coats!

my dogs would eat the sweater


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Well, can't complain too much as our heat was off for less than a full day. Still, sitting here with it 50* in the house wasn't the most fun. The ignitor was bad and the guy had one in his truck. We usually only keep it around 62*, so it's already chilly. lol

Clothes on dogs. LOL That just cracks me up.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I really need to scrounge up some pics. We have millions of pics of him as a baby on til he was 9 or so. He's been living with my mom since ds was a month old. He just couldnt take the idea of 2 babies in the house


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

well, i have a success story to report! last night eisa was up to her usuall routine- nursing me dry- and i was getting into my usual routine of total night-time exhaustion switching side to side ect.. so, i pulled my shirt down and said "milk's all gone" So, again, when the crying started, i just started to talk in the greatest detail posible about her whole day and what we might do today- she really likes to do this. and then.....she fell asleep! a little later, she woke again and i said it again "milks all gone" and thought "oh boy, i am too tired to do all of that talking again, let me roll over for a second and prepare myself" and do you know what miracle happened? yup. she fell asleep!
hilger and i are still arguing like crazy about him taking over putting her to sleep, but if she can sleep through the night, i won't mind getting her that way to begin with. i don't think i told you, but i had a kind of night time breakdown two nights ago and i even yelled at eisa and made hilger take her out of the room. he ended up staying up with her for most of the night b/c he just doesn't have clue about how to get her to sleep.
what are your expectations of your partners? i won't base my own needs on what others are, but sometimes it helps to hear it a little.
happy everyone has heat again.
mcs


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

well, our situation is a bit different since ds weaned. dh takes care of ds at night now. we figured, since i had done it for the longest time when he was ebf that now it is his turn. also, since we will soon have another, it works out pretty well this way. even though ds weaned he still doesn't sleep through the night and is often up atleast once or twice.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

so, anne, how do you get him back to sleep when he wakes?
btw- don't loose your internet till after the baby comes! send us a birth story and pictures and then go on your babymoon- when you have the time to miss us, maybe you will have the money too. i hope you don't loose it though.
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

anne...i so hope you dont lose your internet. We've been there, and I can telll you it was NO FUN. I spent 4 months of t he early part of 2006 with no internet. I was DDC deprived!!

Mcs....I did that with dd before . She was a stubborn cuss. I admire you for just talking to her....sounds like an easy trick...maybe you could just keep doing it but with a softer and softer voice, til you're whispering, then just making little w hispery noises...then maybe just a sssshhhhh would do


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twouglyducks* 
I feel bad that I only sent one pair since everyone else is doing two!







SOrry Selena.

Don't worry about it, Davina! I think it's so cool that I get a homemade pair of undies. And also, I only sent Emmy one pair because I found a pair that I thought she would like within the price range... so... no need for 2.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
.
.
<--------------------------- OYOYOY you people are shameless!!

















Nice DDDDC.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

READ THIS:

: Ed was in trouble. He forgot his wedding anniversary.

His wife was really angry. She told him, "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a
gift in the driveway that goes from 0 to 200 in less then 6 seconds AND IT
BETTER BE THERE!"

The next morning Ed got up early and left for work. When his wife woke up, she
looked out the window and sure enough there was a box gift-wrapped in the middle
of the driveway.

Confused, the wife put on her robe and ran out to the driveway, brought the
box back in the house. She opened it and found a brand new bathroom scale.

Ed has been missing since Friday


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

:

mcs, generally to put him back to sleep all i have to do is tell him to get back in bed. then i tuck him in with his "butt" and piglet and he's happy. his "butt" is the rear of of pooh bear that he drags around by the tag. he is obsessed with tags







if he's having a particularly bad night, we may have to lay with him for a minute or give him a small cup of soy or water. usually the water will work though. his nose has been really stuffy and his throat has been phlemy (sp?) so the water and drinking helps him sleep better. i'm just thankful that we have a child that loves water as much as he does. it makes things much easier not to have any juice battles.

in an effort to save money today i attempted to make our own bread. it didn't quite work out as planned. the crust was really good but the inside didn't quite cook all the way







we also made our own pizza crust tonight and that was MUCH more successful


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

dh is getting dd to sleep right now- dancing her in the backpack carrier. until i started writing, she was crying. hope they can do this. we had more big fights today and i just said that he better look on the internet today and be ready tonight with a plan. i regret that a bit b/c he got some not so good info. that said we shouldn't cosleep b/c she needs to be independant and so we had to have yet another discussion about that.
i am a controler a bit though, b/c i really want to go give him some "hints"
i guess i just have to let them go through it and remember that she is crying with someone. i really need out of the night time buisness.
i guess you all already know that since i am talking about it nonstop. sorry.

michelle- was thinking about your bx contractions. i kind of forgot about a lot of exciting preg. things.

thanks anne for your responses. bread is hard to get right. dh usually makes our pizza too- without even a recipie. this morning he also made waffles (he isn't all bad- lol) and can even do cakes, pie crusts, and bannana bread ect.. all without ever looking at a recipie. i was joking with him this am saying that it must be from this german song "baken baken kuchen" that goes through all of the ingredients that you need. maybe all of the kids grow up with a good basic cake knowledge. we only get the vauge lines of "patty cake". maybe betty crocker is behind this?

oy-a dd is really crying now. hard to know what to do.
mcs


----------



## eva+zoe (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello!! --I am totally new here... and I wonder if this is a correct place? i have a daughter Zoe born on June 8, 2005. And if I got it right you guys have all children born in June 2005...
Many greetings from Oslo, Norway, by the way... Here it´s early morning, so I have to be entertaining z, but i´ll come back.

----
a bit of info, tho... z has self weaned at 18 months, unfortunately







... I had big plans, but well...
she is only now starting to walk and isn´t talking too much.. but all is well, we´ve learnt to be patient!!









Looking forwards to getting to know you here!!


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Welcome, eva+zoe! You are indeed in the right place!

mcs, here are some (long, bear with me!) thoughts about sleep... Our routine used to be: I would put Elaina's pjs and diaper on, brush her teeth, then DH would read her a stack of books. We would then move to the bedroom, I would nurse her in bed and every great rare once in a while that would be enough to put her to sleep but usually DH had to bounce/rock/sing to her until she was sleeping and lay her back down... which usually woke her up and we'd repeat the nursing and rocking as needed.

Well, recently we changed it up. DH went back to school recently so I took over all the bedroom duties, so now I nurse her, then rock & sing to her, then nurse her. I don't bother rocking her til she's all the way asleep because I know she'll just wake up. She always falls asleep on that second nursing pretty quickly anyway. Me taking over that part has been a relief for me because it gives DH another 30 min-an hour of study time and because bedtimes were just too tense - he'd get frustrated with her not falling asleep and I felt like he trying to *make* her go to sleep rather than guide her to sleep... plus he insisted on having the light out when he rocked her (was sure she wouldn't relax with it on, though this is NOT the case) and I insisted on having it on when I nursed her - to see how asleep she was - and I felt that the on and off of the lights was too jarring for her.







: So, it was just better to do it myself, it is more peaceful and effective.

Now that doesn't help you as you are wanting to do the opposite (move from you doing it to DH doing it!) but you asked and I wanted to share our routine, which brings me to my next point:

I read about a study recently comparing the effectiveness of cry-it-out to other methods and it found that one was not more effective then the other, but what was important was the ROUTINE. Babies who had a bedtime routine that was followed were the ones who were easier to get so sleep. So, maybe tell him that tip or even search for the article and email him a link, perhaps suggest things to work into the routine? Books, songs, etc, I don't know what you guys do already...

So! HTH!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Welcome Eva & Zoe! Yes, we all have babies born in June of 2005. Tis a good bunch of moms, so jump right in with us!

mcs - I've had those night time breakdowns before.







: how did hilger do last night? I hope you got some sleep.

As far as dh's role in getting to sleep - it's almost all him most nights. I will usually read Cully a book and rock him and nurse him a bit ('top him off', as dh says) and then I kiss him goodnight and hand him to dh. Alex then bounces him for a few minutes, patting his back and "sssshhhh"'ing him, then lays down on the bed with him and pats his back until he goes to sleep. He's usually out in 10 minutes or less. That's around 8:30 or so - then Cully usually wakes up around 10:00 or so, when we head to bed and I nurse him again if needed. Sometimes I can pat his back and get him to go back down that way. The night waking for nursing is the thing that kills me. he's been soooo much better about sleeeping through and only nursing twice (which I can totally deal with) but then we have a couple nights in a row that just suck mightily. My patience for those nights is absolutely non-existant.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

well, out of all our issues with ds, thank God sleep isnt one of them. He's always been easy in that area, as long as his reflux wasnt acting up.

And welcome eva + zoe! we're nice!! no flames at all here!!









Sorry its so hard MCS.....Dd was like that. she was sooo tough.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

how is everyone on toothbrushing?? I'm going to have to start doing it more often...ds has stinky breath for the first time









probably from the nasty medical food


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Cully is freaking obsessed with brushing his teeth. Everytime he has access to the bathroom, he stands in front of the sink yelling 'TEEEEEEEEEEEETH!!! TEEEEEEEEEETH!!" I think he just likes the toothpaste. We give him his brush and let him do it for a minute, then I say "my turn" and I brush them for real. Then he usually gets it back for however long we are willing to sit in the bathroom with him for.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

:









Elaina likes just the toothbrush itself, though, too... and the toothpaste... and the spitting... though she doesn't actually spit when we brush her teeth for real, she just 'spits' over the closed potty when I spit over the sink!







One time I was *using* the potty so she just spit on my leg!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Spud likes to brush his teeth but we usually have to pin him down and get a good scrub in after he's done. i hate having to do it that way but i don't want him to have cavities which both dh and i are prone to. we try to brush twice a day but i'm happy if we make it once


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

our routine has been bath with papa, naked run, books by both, and then i nurse her to sleep. sounds simple, but it is just that the nursing can be short, but more often, takes up to an hour. and then, after we come to bed she will just nurse for the whole night- no rolling over or popping off, she just nurses the whole night! so, i am just tired of the whole thing- done. i was hoping that if hilger took over the going ot sleep part, that she might be more comfortable with him helping her back to sleep. but even help in one area is fantastic.
she cried a lot last night (i even posted in night-t-parenting asking if i should go in, but she fell asleep just after) but...i think he even felt ok about it. she woke up from coughing (left over cold stuff) and so i nursed her back to sleep, but only nursed her once after that. i didn't even have to "talk" her to sleep, she just whined and the dozed off again. that feels like a miracle!
hilger's only plan is to have a routine- he doesn't know what that is, but is just trying to find what feels comfortable. he read about repeating a phrase and i guess he tried that. he is very resistent to taking ideas from me- you know, the person who has done this for the last 20 months? so, i have to let it go (still working on that, i'm sure you can see) and they will work it out. problem is that he wants me to sit in the bedroom while they roam the house- i say, well, the problem is i have already bee hostage in the bedroom for all of this time......so our problems are going to be slow to resolve.

toothbrushing- eisa loves it too- and i do "your turn, my turn" the other day, she got a date stuck in her teeth and looked soo stupid to me! just totally silly, so i flossed her- and she let me! it wasn't easy, but she ws curious enough to let me do it. don't know if that will happen again.

bama- i am so happy that you are not haveing night troubles- my goodness you need your sleep to deal with the days!

welcome eva and zoe! we lost our "swedemom" so we need another to fill in from that side of the world. my dd was born on the 6th of june.

eisa is saying "come" and handing me a wooden screwdriver......
mcs


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Getting to sleep routines are really flexible in my house, because Joey's changed it up on us a few times.







When she was an infant, she'd fall asleep nursing and wake up a few times to nurse and that was it. It was great.









Then when she started crawling, she would NOT go to sleep for me. She'd nurse and nurse and nurse and then pop off and grin at me and start crawling around the bed, harrassing the dog and whatnot.







Paul would hold her, facing away from him and shhhh her. She'd cry a bit, because she wanted to crawl around, but she'd fall asleep within minutes and then wake up a couple times to nurse and fall right back out. That was fine, too.









Then, she wanted to nurse back to sleep again, which I had no problem with.

Then, we started having to have Dada put her to bed again. BUT, if I was in the room, she'd just scream and cry and call out to me and reach out to me and not go to sleep. But if I stayed out of the room, she'd be out within minutes. Usually without crying.

Then all of a sudden, she started SCREAMING when DH would try to bring her into the bedroom. She called me, and I came in, because we always let her know that I'm RIGHT there if she really wants me.







Then she asked for "molk'







: So I laid down and nursed her. She popped off, put her bink in and went to sleep.

So, our current night time routine is: clean diaper, pj's, toothbrushing, say good night to Daddy and Baxter, and then we head to the bedroom. We turn on "the music", which is the Veggie Tales Junior's Bedtime songs CD, and we turn off the light. Then I pretend I can't find her because it got dark adn she giggles till I grope over to her and then we lay down, BAxter comes in and lays on my feet, she nurses, pops off, rolls around a bit and falls asleep.

This only works if she's ready for bed, though. If she's not tired, she'll just lay there with me and cry and try to get up and harrass the dog and whatever.









Sometimes she'll do that even when she IS tired.









Bed time is not terrible. Overnight nursing blows massive chunks, though. Because of the groping. She's getting a little better at it. I'm hoping she quits it altogether soon. It's really made me consider weaning her on more than one occassion.

Teeth brushing used to be a nightmare. One of us held her down and the other one brushed while she protested loudly.







But, she's gotten better at it, and we have, too. Y'know, making it more fun for her. Yesterday, we bought her a Hello Kitty electric toothbrush. It's not a toddler brush, so I spent some time running it and wearing the "newness" off the bristles against a textured plate that I have, so that it wouldn't be too hard on her. She loves it, because DH and I have an electric sonicare that we use. So now her toothbrush is just like ours, except better, because it's got a "kitcat" on it.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 

Bed time is not terrible. Overnight nursing blows massive chunks, though. Because of the groping. She's getting a little better at it. I'm hoping she quits it altogether soon. It's really made me consider weaning her on more than one occassion.

Same here.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Just a warning, Sha and Emmy, Istra is weaned completely and still gropes... so if you're considering nightweaning because of the groping also consider that the groping might not end when nursing ends.

Yes, it sucks.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

blech. Thanks Selena. I hadn't thought of that, but it makes sense, because she gropes even when she's not nursing. Sigh.

Is there a gropers annonymous we can send these kids to or something?







:


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Well Nolan and Alicia weened early IMO. I look back and I think it has something to do with the pill! I started the ortho tri cyclen lo with Alicia when she was 13mos and a couple of weeks later she quit. Then with Nolan I wanted to start the pill at 12mos and he did the same thing!

Onto bedtime routine. With both the children we go upstairs at 645 or 7pm and we get jammies on and read a story to each of them. We play with their bedroom toys. Then we brush teeth and Nolan gets to shut out his light. We sing this terriable little noley boy nighty night thing and then I move onto Alicia's room and change the song to Alicia and Justin finishes nolan up letting him gather books and toys to take to bed with him! Alicia gets put in her bed and ALWAYS gets back out and plays quietly with her toys and books. Then I shut the hall way light out a bit later and they both go to sleep. NO TEARS!!!

I don't know that any of our routines are really very differant at all!









So is everyones heat all fixed now?

Well I have to go pick up down stairs Justin is going smelting! WTHECK? Why go smelting so i need to get the house picked up I've been warned some men in dirty boots may come here because he wants to show off his new house to them and we are down the road from the place.









Well hope you all had a nice weekend! and Welcome Eva&Zoe!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
blech. Thanks Selena. I hadn't thought of that, but it makes sense, because she gropes even when she's not nursing. Sigh.

Is there a gropers annonymous we can send these kids to or something?







:

confession of the day -
several years ago, after I Samantha weaned, I was constantly complaining about my suddenly flat chest. My sister bought me (as a gag for mother's day) a pair of those fake boobs that you put in your bra. Silicone filled, complete with nipple.









In sheer desperation a few weeks ago, I pulled one of those suckers out and gave it to Cully, thinking he would twiddle that instead. He was interested for about 35 seconds and then he was back on the real thing.







:


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

:

Spud still gropes and has to "check" to make sure "his" boobs are still there. this often involves yanking my shirt down in public







even though he hasn't nursed for almost a year now. it should be interesting to see what he thinks of ds2 bfing...


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Emmy omg







:







:







: Oh I might pee my pants







: I can't stop laughing







:

That is SO something I would do!






























If only I had a fake boob somewhere.....


----------



## eva+zoe (Feb 11, 2007)

hi again! well, i see that this forum is quite overwhelming so iguess i will just stick to this group here








i am active on two norwegian fora (1. natural family living, 2. babywearing) and it´s nice to be able to write some english here!!! (missing english, yes...)

Is there any thread somewhere that presents you guys? I mean it´d be nice to read some backgrounds... or should i count on getting to know you "only" from all that you write ??









It´d be also nice to know how many of you are **** BFing, how many do CDs, how many wear DCs etc. Any stats anywhere





















hihi.

----
to the topics: our bedtime routines are similar to everyone else here, it has mostly been dh´s job but recently we change in this... well, to put it this way, z wakes up between 5-6, usually 5am (!!!!!!!!!!!) so the parent that finally gets up with her is not putting her to sleep that evening







she falls asleep all from 30min to an hour, with the parent there all the time. she usually sleeps through the night, but gets up SOOO early ...

toothbrushing -no problem, we brush morning and evening, I do it first (there´s a mirror in front of us so she is looking at me brushing her teeth







) and then she does it. we dont use fluor toothpaste, but Weleda for kids and i dont give flur tabs but calcium powder also from Weleda.
(Do you have Weleda products in the US??)

uff--i have of course many more comments, questions etc.. but have to run to bed.... I am sure you will more from me soon





























good night!

PS what did you do to the swedemom that she left ????????



































(should i get worried or???) hihihi


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

We are still nursing, use CDs and I wear dd when I go out with all 3 kids. Otherwise, it's not really necessary. We don't go many places and never have to break out the stroller.

As far as night goes, dh works nights so it's all me all the time.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

swedemom had some family issues that took her away from us for awhile. We hope to get her back soon!!

As far as it goes...I HAVE to get better at toothbrushing. Ds's neocate jr is like 53% corn s yrup solids







: ...and I havent been brushing his teeth.

its gonna be Fun fun fun...

eva zoe..if you want some history...youcould go back and search someone's p osts way back into spring of 2005 and read from there...you would read about our pregnancies, and then starting late may the babies started arriving!! and the last one came in early july!

Speaking of which...Hey nanner!! Where are you?


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

so we got our first new heating bill today.... even though we used no more gas/electric than last month our bill doubled







it's so sad. lots of the small businesses here are closing because they cant' afford the drastic raise. it makes me wonder how the gas/elec. company can do this with a clear conscious.







:


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow, I just went back to our old forum and read some of the threads from when we were all pg.







Sniff sniff







I want another baby.









I forgot to say WELCOME to our newest member yesterday!







So, welcome eva+zoe!









I don't think it's a big deal for each of us to answer your questions by way of an introduction, right guys? And if you REALLY want to get to know us quickly, feel free to go peruse our old forum.









So,

Quote:

It´d be also nice to know how many of you are **** BFing, how many do CDs, how many wear DCs etc. Any stats anywhere
We're still BFing, we did CDs for most of her life, but she started rashing up, so we switched to sposies for a while. She's started rashing up in the sposies now, so we may go back to cloth soon. I've got a stupid amount of baby carriers.







I wear her all the time. My favorite is my maya tie that my best friend gave me for Christmas.









In other news...did I tell you guys that Joey knows some of her colors?! I know we were just talking about this a couple weeks ago, but all of a sudden, she just KNOWS them.







She has this little velcro fishing set she got for Christmas and all the fish are a different color. If you ask her to give you the blue fish, she'll look around, and then hold it up triumphantly, with a big grin and a "BYOU!"







: And she'll do the same for pink, purple, yellow ("lellow"), white, black, brown, and green. The only one she doesn't know for sure is red, because we lost the red fish.







:









She amazes me every single day.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Ugh, I hate utility companies. I looked at our gas bill (the ONLY thing it powers is the stove) and there's a $10 "minimum charge" that's just there, no matter what. Then between all the "fees" and BS, you START with a $25 bill before they even add on the gas usage! The fees are higher than our actual usage cost. It's asinine. Highway robbery at it's very core.

When we buy our house, we are sinking a ton of money into it to get almost completely off the grid. Solar & wind power, and geothermal heat/cooling. It's a lot of $ to start, but MA gives all sorts of loans and tax breaks for homeowners that do it, and it'll be worth it to never have to pay those theives another red cent.

Eva - a small introduction:









I'm Emma (Emmy) almost-30 yr old mom to Samantha (8) and Cullen (June 11, 05). I live just outside Boston with my dh Alex. I work pretty much full time from home for a music/pop culture retail company, in the web department, and go into the office twice a week for a few hours for my grown-up time. Cully has a sitter that he adores for that. I also teach piano lessons, I have 11 students right now. Cully still nurses. A lot. I mean, A LOT.







Sammy nursed til she was 2, and weaned herself. I wore both of them, although it's pretty much impossible in the winter because my pouch slings don't fit over giant winter coats. We cloth diaper about 80% of the time. I use disposables here and there, when I'm feeling lazy.
I'm a knitting fool, I love to read (just finished Neil Gaiman/Terry Pratchett's "Good Omens" which I highly recommend to anyone that enjoys good Brit humor







). I like getting tattooed, astronomy, cooking, and eating.








Anything else can be covered in my myspace:
http://www.myspace.com/dynamohumm6


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Little intro for me...

I am a SAHM of 2 kids...a 3 yo dd, and an almost 20 month old ds who has some medical issues and is almost completely tube fed . He is growing, and looks like he's suddenly a huge toddler! We hope his head has grown as well...we'll see on the 28th! We live in The South, in Tennessee, and love it here. we're originally from Alabama, hence the username.

And guess who got his first hair cut yesterday??????






























I cant get $%@#$% photobucket to work...I'll post pics later!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

.........


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Oh, and...Michelle, I sent out your panties today!







Well, actually, DH is mailing them.







I put them in an envelope and addressed them, and gave them to him, because he's going to a meeting at the Edison post office. I asked him if he minded, and he was like, "No, I enjoy mailing panties to random women"







:

I said, "It's not some random woman! It's MICHELLE!" Like he's supposed to know who michelle is.







: Then I said "Ei-a's mom" and he knew who it was.







Wacko.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

oh gosh, schuy is so freaking cute.







Love the haircut.

I was thinking of trimming Joey's back curls, because she's starting to seriously suffer from baby-mullet.







: I'm sort of anti-mullet














Paul might shoot me in the foot if I cut her hair though.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

haha Sha, I trimmed Cully's little mullet off a couple weeks ago, because it was just out of control. We put it in a little ponytail and just cut it off. I trimmed it up in the bathtub last night because it was so uneven, but it's still just a disaster. The poor kid has his dad's hair which means he has like 7 crowns.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

I cut Brody's hair around 16 months b/c his curls were getting lots of "mullet" comments. I was so sad, I really missed those little curls.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Yeah, I'm really considering it. Because I REALLY have mullet issues. I think I had a bad mullet experience in my childhood or something.







: I DID have a mullet when I was a kid, I've got photographic evidence, heaven help me.







I think I was traumatized.









Paul is very much against cutting her hair. Like I joked around about it and he stopped talking to me for about an hour







: It's bad enough I just cut MY hair, you know.









'Course he went and SHAVED his head.







So he can bite me.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Shoot, where I live, he'd be IN STYLE!! if I let him have a mullet.

My exact words to the hairstylist...

No *******, no mullet, no buzzing, no clipping


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeah. The mullet is one hairstyle that I just don't understand. At all.

I can't imagine Gwen having enough hair to cut... but it's funny b/c she has longer hairs than anyone else in the house.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

yea, someone said to me one day (after i said she was a girl not a boy) "oh, i guess it is her hair cut." hahaha! i love my baldy. the idea of a haircut is too cute though.

another successfull night of only one nursing (and one when i got into bed)!
the problem is that she takes up the whole freaking bed trying to get back to sleep. hilger had to sleep in the extra bedroom and i nearly joined him. i try to move her into her bed (which is attached with the fourth side open) but she has a sort of sensor for crossing the line. we will tackle that next!
and, hilger put her to bed again. it was a lot of crying, but he is going to stick with it.

only annoying thing (i know, i am full of complaints) is that i asked him to do research and now, after one afternoon on the internet and 20 min. of reading a book, he is a sleep expert. he has decided that we need to look at the bigger picture- you know, get her on a schedule from the time she wakes up to her new 7-30 bed time. an earlier nap ect....I think that some of his ideas are reasonable, but I just want a break, not to have him planning out my day! and i want him to just focus on the task at hand. he will love it though- she fell asleep at 1 today instead of her usuall 4.

so, to introduce myself--- well, apparently, this week i am just full of life-complaints. but, somebody back me up- i am not usually so complanitive! just a tricky time. we still bf, but don't do cd anymore b/c we don't have a washer/dryer hookup available right now. i am a sahm and my dh is getting his disertation. my newest "hobby" is to design doll houses (i havn't started building any yet) out of reused materials. ny is full of great trash! i like to sew a little, and cook a little, and a lot of a little and nothing too much. humph. i like music. we are a dancing family all around (in circles and all included and all included in circles) I write some and do a whole lot of dishes. i am really good at that. i saw you over on the bi-lingual forum. we are too- my dh is german and we do the opol approach. seems to be going well and is helping with my german too. i lived with a norweigen woman once. she was a film maker and i saw a lot of footage of your country- amazing! i would love to go---in the summer.

and just in case nancy is secretly still following along..
come back! let us know how you are! maybe over on yahoo?

well, i am going to switch the furniture around.
mcs


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

oh, sharron anne- i am very excited! maybe since we live so close, they will even make it here by tomorrow!
mcs


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

I hope you like them!







ANd that Hilger likes them!







:

I liked them so much,I bought myself a pair too







:







:


----------



## eva+zoe (Feb 11, 2007)

i guess i´ll learn a lot here!! hihi, am i the only non-american here??





















i have some more questions... the mullet-issue ????????? I mean i found what mullet is on the net, so i guess i know what it is, but what kind of issue is it???

----
practical question: i saw that almost noone here has an avatar picture?? i am used to avatars of the kids, should i not do it here??

---
ok, a bit of intro from me too...
I am a 29yo mom of one dd. married to an austrian-norwegian that i met in Egypt







he is also doing his dissertation. I am SAHM but study a bit at the university... right now i am kind of on the cross-roads, want to get a job but am not sure in which field and it is difficult for immigrants to get a job here in Norway (although i speak fluent norwegian). Oh, I am originally czech.

Zoe was born 5 weeks too early and we had much trouble with BF. Took 5 weeks with pumping and bottlefeeding before it slowly started to work...
Now she has self-weaned at 18mths which i was sad over, practised dont offer-dont refuse so.... she seemed to forgot the breast after 3-5days...







: on the other hand, it was ok in the end... even tho when i am reading your posts they make me sad!!! iwant to bf still!!!!! ....
we+re not planning a new baby yet, since i discovered after the birth that i have a neuromuscular disease, myasthenia gravis, that i have to decide how to treat before we TTC....... so i guess it´ll take some years before this happens, IF it happens..... s.a.d. but well...

--
we started with CDs only when z was 1yo, i had always wanted to try but i didnt know that it was so little work!!! i had thought it was like when we were kids!!! cooking and ironing!!!!!!!! but after 4-5mths with CD z became suddenly so sore, then it became a yeast inf so we had to go back to disposables again.... now it is almost gone, so when it´s totally gone, i want to try cds again....
----

z is quite in her own tempo, hihi, started to sit at 13mths, crawl at 15-16 and only beginning to walk now!! but well, as i said we have learnt to be patient....

---mcs-- yes, come to norway, it´s beautiful!
and well, we somehow practice opol, but it never works 100%





















I am not worried at all, I dont mind people speaking any language to her, so that she learns it... I mean I am not worried about late speaking, mixing and that stuff. She begins to have some words now...

Basically, my dd taught me that it´s she who decides when to start with things







not the parents or other adults...

Ok --we have lived in Prague, Czech and Vienna, Austria and now the last 4,5years in Oslo, Norway. We+re quite happy here, though it can get tough for me, missing friends at other places of the world......

-----

How is the potty training going, everyone???


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

well..lets see.

avatar...not free on MDC. you have to pay a few dollars. Go to your UserCP and click paid subscriptions.

Potty training..that's a laugh!! We dont do EC...others here do.

we arent nursing anymore either. Ds has health issues, and can only tolerate medical food .

we have some canadians here too!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eva+zoe* 

a bit of info, tho... z has self weaned at 18 months, unfortunately







... I had big plans, but well...
she is only now starting to walk and isn´t talking too much.. but all is well, we´ve learnt to be patient!!









Looking forwards to getting to know you here!!


Welcome!

My first didn't walk until the day before she turned 18 months. Frankly, I didn't mind at all. Once she walked, she walked well.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi eva+zoe... I'll do a little introduction now too I guess!

I'm a SAH-student mama to Istra, who was born at the end of May, so not techically a June baby! But she was "supposed" to be born in June. She self-weaned at around 17 months, probably because I'm pregnant and my milk changed. But I"m okay with that, because I don't know if I'd want to tandem nurse when new-baby arrives in May (yes, I'm due for another May baby).

If you'd like to see a picture of Istra there are lots here:
http://family.xxvii.net/weblog/

We do CD most of the time... oh, except at night. But we're getting the hang of the potty too. She does lots of poops in the potty and will go sometimes if I remind her... but sometimes she just refuses to go... and I don't think there's anything I can do about that except wait until she stops doing that! I think probably it will be a long road ahead for potty training because I'm expecting regression once #2 arrives.

OH, I'm not American... I'm Canadian... in Toronto, Canada if you know where that is!

Oh, she's awake from her nap... must go!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I don't have an Avatar, not because of money issues, but more because I'm technically challenged. I leave the computer stuff to DH (and pray that he teaches the kids so they can help me too!)

I'm Michelle. I'll be 32 tomorrow. DH is a SAHD. I'm the working parent. He's not convinced on CD, but does baby wear. We have Maddie (6 today), Ellysia (3 1/2) and Claire (June 10, so about 20 months). Claire has 16 different food allergies so we had to give up bf when she was 5 months. She's thriving now on her gluten-free, vegan diet. Speaking of sleep issues, she only got up once last night for a bottle!!!! Usually it is 2 maybe 3 times. A week or so ago she went through a growth spurt and was up every 2 - 2 1/2 hours. We're due with #4 in early April. Our guess it is another girl which is just fine with us. I need to do some reading through of the hypnobirthing material, but I just haven't found the time. I wonder why.

Off to make supper and try to get DH to go shovel the sidewalks.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Y'all ...I just fired our Home Health company!!!! I did. I was so fed up with them not getting us what we needed!! i then called Children's Hospital and signed on with them. Woohoo!!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

chatty today! classes were canceled due to all the snow today so i've been busy with ds.

pgmichelle-how cool that your bday is tomorrow! mine is friday









mullets-oy. thankfully, we've never had that problem. currently, Spud looks like Frodo. his curls are massive and he refuses to let me cut his hair, so hobit hair it is









intro....
i'm anne! i'm a SAHM/full time student. i've got one ds and another due any day now (my edd is in 10 days!!!!) i'll be 25 on friday







we live in southwest Illinois, near St.Louis MO. we may be moving to Tennessee soon though







: we bf but ds weaned at only 9mths for unknown reasons







. we cd and baby wear and co-slept up until about 10mths when he decided he wanted his own space.

anyone else getting all the snow???


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi everybody. My mum left yesterday so I've been alone with the kids for 2 days and they're still okay!! Today was the first day Sage was officially obsessed with her little brother. It was cute, everything was 'baby baby baby'. I had a real mommy moment, too. I was rocking Sage to sleep for her nap and nursing Matthew at the same time (small rocking chair - yes we've got sleep issues too) and Sage snuggled right up to him! I looked down and thought 'my kids' and got a touch choked up.

Welcome Eva & Zoe. I am a fellow Northerner. I live in High Level, Alberta, Canada. We're on the 58th parallel and it's cold here right now (-30 C, -22 F this morning). I hope our heat doesn't go out! Anyways - my introduction: I'm Heather, 30 year old mum of Sage (6/4/05) and Matthew (1/25/07). Sage weaned at 15 months, when I was 6 months pg. I'm now bfing ds (at this very moment infact). I babywear ds and wore dd up until about 7 months pg (I got big and it got cold out). I do use a stroller for fast outings and good, long walks. Dd loved it in the summer but it can't compete with her sleigh in the winter! We went for a walk today and I wore ds in a sling under my winter coat and pushed dd in the stroller. Ds stayed toasty warm and dd got nice, rosy cheeks! I CD'd with dd until she was 4 months as we moved to Alberta and didn't have reliable laundry for a while. By the time we got it, I was already addicted to sposies and nervous about trying CDs on a bigger baby (10 mos). I'll CD Matthew as soon as we're out of the sposies we got as gifts.

I really want to post pics but have to admit I really don't know what I'm doing. Can you guys help me out, please?


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
I'm Michelle. I'll be 32 tomorrow.

Hey, it's my birthday tomorrow too.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anabellee* 
anyone else getting all the snow???


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

heather, just google photobucket or shutterfly...i used shutterfly for years....but now i use mostly photobucket.

Get a free account...

then if you have pics saved in your computer, all you have to do is click the little button that says browse...it will take you there and you choose which one..

then click upload...that's it!!

you can copy the link that it gives you when its done here, and we can click it!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

it got really warm here, then it dropped 30 degrees, and now its going to snow off and on for 3 or 4 days. not like the Midwest tho.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Yeah, we're working on the snow. It's supposed to snow most of the night, and then turn to a "wintry mix" right in time to drive to work tomorrow. Blech.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

wow! we have lots of birthdays this week!







:














to all of us!!!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Happy Birthday Selena and Michelle!

Well, the wintry mix they promised is here. We're getting freezing rain as I speak. Blech. I hate winter weather with a mad passion.

Anyone doing anything fun for Valentine's Day? We're skipping it this year. I keep trying to convince myself that it's just a stupid Hallmark invented holiday anyway, but I'm secretly hoping Paul surprises me with some Hershey's or something


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday Michelle & Selena!!

Sha, we're getting it too...only a couple inches on the ground but it's icy and is supposed to get icier. Alex's facility shut down, Sam has no school...everyone is basically just jonesing for a snow day since we've had all of 1.8 inches of snow so far this year.







I'm going into the office for a couple hours at some point today. Sam is dying to play in the snow.

We skip V Day, too. Just don't care. Alex spoils me all year, and vise versa. I bought bags of chocolate the other day to much on all week, though.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i have officially declared this the sh*ttiest day of the year and refuse to participate. if i see one more fricken commercial, news broadcast, internet add etc... on the "holiday" i think i'm going to puke. i wish i understood what the big hype is about. i've never enjoyed today whether i was single or not. its just so stressful. why worry about what to get someone, what they will get you, worry if you got the right thing. i've never had a good valentines day experience though so maybe i'm just bitter. atleast i don't know what i'm missing out on i guess


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAYS!!!! michelle and selena.

we are celebrating v-day b/c i found these beautiful books about the stages of love at the thrift store. i found them around christmas and told dh that i had such a great gift for v-day (which we usually just use as an excuse for two helpings of desert) and he got really worried. so, this morning, i had a trail of little paper hearts to follow to the dining room where he left me a journal, two books by thomas mann (cause i have not read death in venice) and some dates (which are an aphrodisiac).
so, i have spent the morning picking up all of the hearts and decorating the house with them. looks real cute. we have the same freezing rain, so we have to fill our time doing something festive. eisa is in charge of stickers- my mom sent her a package of 700! she is in heven.

so, we went to a holistic moms network meeting last night. the topic was vaccination and the dr. who was supposed to speak canceled, so the group leader gave this very weak/uneducated/disorganised talk that made me feel like they were just trying to sell a video. as a matter of fact, when i was leaving, she was like "oh, aren't you going to buy the video?" and i said "i'll have to think about it" and she just kind of turned around and ignored me. do you know if this is usually a good orginization? one woman there (who was nice enough) was feeding her 10 month old cookies and saying over and over that she shouldn't and all of the breast feeding mothers brought special shirts to cover with. it was soo not what i was expecting. i felt like a radical when i popped eisa on- more so than if i do it in a crowded resturant or something.

eisa is looking for love....gtg
ps- another pretty good night of sleeping.
mcs


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Michelle, I used to go to an HMN meeting out this way, and it was great, really. I'm sure that the MD cancelling at the last minute threw a monkey wrench into their plans for the evening, but the rest of it. Yuck.







I've never had any issues at my HMN meetings. I'd still be going, except that they had to move to another meeting place that's just too far for me to travel with Joey at 7pm, you know? If Jo-jo ever decides that dada can put her to bed again, I might go and leave the two of them home.









Sorry you had an icky experience. You're welcome to come to one of the ones in my area with me any time you can make the drive.







(It's really only about a half an hour away)


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

thanks sharron anne. i might just take you up on the idea. it could just be a "staten island" thing. i think you already know what a verry mainstream kind of atmosphere is the norm around these parts. on the other hand i keep meeting this woman who is trying ot turn the north shore into a place for "people like us" (though she has never asked what sort of people i am) and i hate that just as much. i would like a bigger organic veggie variety, sure, but not if it means scooting the minority populations out of the house that they work two jobs to buy. seems like an icky buisness to me.

hattoo- how great that your mom could stay for so long! and your happy family sceniro almost brought tears to my eyes too. sounds so lovely.

oh, eisa pushed a little boy over last night! i have never seen her do anything like that before. i just picked her up and whispered "that hurts conner when he falls" and she seemed to get it. the funniest though was that there was a fake fire- the same boy was playing with it and she was so upset "heis! heis! nononono!" (that is "hot" in german)

more decorating- this place is going to be so tacky! you would hate it anne! i'll send you pictures if you want to get labor started! lol
mcs


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anabellee* 
i have officially declared this the sh*ttiest day of the year and refuse to participate. if i see one more fricken commercial, news broadcast, internet add etc... on the "holiday" i think i'm going to puke. i wish i understood what the big hype is about. i've never enjoyed today whether i was single or not. its just so stressful. why worry about what to get someone, what they will get you, worry if you got the right thing. i've never had a good valentines day experience though so maybe i'm just bitter. atleast i don't know what i'm missing out on i guess









I had a roommate in college that was BITTER, very BITTER. Maybe Selena can comment on it too, but my family always took the Christmas decorations down in January and put up the Valentine's decorations. The rest of you might have celebrated your birthdays with balloons and signs that said "Happy Birthday!" I just celebrate mine with signs that say "Happy Valentine's Day!", cupids, and hearts. I still have the heart that was on my bassinet in the hospital. So, yes, it's commercialized for the rest of you, but for me it's a happy day.

Well, most years it is a happy day. Claire woke up around 1 with a high temp and puked on me. Completely soaking me. happy birthday to me. When she got up this morning she had a temp of 103 so I took her in and found out that she has influenza A. Great. And for your information: tamiflu tastes terrible. Ellysia is missing her Valentine's Day party because she has a temp of 99. Poor kid missed her Christmas party because Claire gave her the stomach flu.

So my plans for tonight are to take just Maddie to the Cinderella ballet that's here from Moscow. Ellysia was suppose to go, but she'll stay home with Jeff and Claire. Jeff and I were going to go out tomorrow night, but we might just postpone until next week so that my parents don't have to come over.

Please pray that Maddie doesn't get it. Here party with her friends is on Saturday and since I mailed the invites, I don't have the phone numbers to call the parents to cancel.

OK, off to redose some tylenol.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday Selena!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anabellee* 
i have officially declared this the sh*ttiest day of the year and refuse to participate. if i see one more fricken commercial, news broadcast, internet add etc... on the "holiday" i think i'm going to puke. i wish i understood what the big hype is about. i've never enjoyed today whether i was single or not. its just so stressful. why worry about what to get someone, what they will get you, worry if you got the right thing. i've never had a good valentines day experience though so maybe i'm just bitter. atleast i don't know what i'm missing out on i guess

















you're getting b*tchier by the day...you're gonna pop SOON!!! I remember all of us crabbing right before we popped!

Feeling any cramps?? or just irritable?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I've been to HMN meetings, but I just couldnt drive so far to get to one.

How big is staten island??


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

There are several chapters of HMN right in my area in Central Jersey. HMN started in Jersey, so I think we've probably got more chapters than anywhere else. I'd really like to start going to the ones at my chiropractor's office, because her whole practice is so holistically centered and family oriented....oh you guys would just love it.







If/When I finally get my Bradley Cert, I'm most likely going to offer at least one class there (as opposed to our Destiny Electric office







) just because of the awesome feel of the place.









Speaking of Destiny Electric....we're thinking of putting an ad on local cable networks. It's not nearly as expensive as I expected it to be. The cablevision dude was just here, and Paul and I are feeling pretty positive about it.

Anyway, how exciting! To see our company on TV!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Happy Birthday Michelle!

I hope that C and E feel better soon... how horrible for them... and for you too on your birthday. And I was annoyed this morning because I got up to pee with Istra sound asleep beside me and within a minute she was screaming at the top of her lungs "mooommmy!!!" Argh. Can't even pee in peace on my birthday. Sure is better than being puked on though.







to you!!

I don't mind V-day because we don't do anything except for small birthday celebrations. So the V-day holiday doesn't really exist for me... and I generally have fun on my birthday. My mom usually makes me a cake and DH and I get take out food and watch a movie or whatever. I think we're going to venture out in the snow to get some Thai take out tonight.

DH did make the effort to get me some perfume that I've been talking about lately... he hid it in my housecoat pocket so I found it when I got up this morning. That was cute. We hardly ever get each other presents at the appropriate times of the year--even Christmas--so it was a surprise for me too.







:


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 







you're getting b*tchier by the day...you're gonna pop SOON!!! I remember all of us crabbing right before we popped!

Feeling any cramps?? or just irritable?

i'm always b*tchy this week. i've never had good v-day or b-day experiences so i pretty much just wish we could skip this week all together. and i've felt like i've had AF now for about 10 days. i think that's just because he's sitting so low. i don't think he's going to come out too early. ds was only 3 days before my edd. J is predicting the 20th. also! i need circ stats. like what's the percentage of circ'd vs. non-circ'd here in the US? J was curious and i can't find the links i had. so far, i have won him over on the medical side of it but he's worried about the physical side, feeling that ds2 will feel out of place since ds1 and himself are circ'd. hence, if he can see the statistics that it's really a 50-50 thing nowadays he would feel more comfy about the situation. personally, i dont' see the difference since he and ds "look" different in the first place!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

No help on the circ stats. I think they vary by region. Alot less on the coasts, but higher in the Midwest. (yes, sometimes we are behind the times.)

Who has a good memory out there? Someone mark their calendar and remind the rest of us to make Anne have a good v-day next year. Perhaps a panty exchange for use that night?

Speaking of which, Anne: give your DH a v-day gift. Maybe it will give the baby an idea to get moving on out of there!


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Selena and Michelle!

Today is DH's birthday as well, so we don't celebrate Valentine's Day (along with the fact that as others have said it's way over commercialized, etc etc.) We do however celebrate Love Day later on in the year - our own personal sappy holiday!
















Selena, we're also having Thai food tonight!







My ILs are taking us out for DH's birthday. Mmmmm, Thai food...

An introduction:

I am 22 years old, I live in the Southern US as well (tho I am not born and bred like bamamom!). My dd was born on May 28... we've used cloth diapers pretty much from the beginning, she is still breastfeeding a lot, she cosleeps with us... we don't babywear much anymore as the mei tai was the carrier we mainly used and she is now too heavy... I can't wear her on my front without my back and shoulders hurting no matter how I tie the thing. I do have an Ergo Carrier that I use for back carries now and then around the house and also when we go hiking, which we haven't done in a while as it is winter.

I take lots of photographs. I am a stay-at-home-mom, also a very part-time work-at-home-mom... I dye clothing for babes and tots and sell them online.

That's about all I can think of.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Anne..it varies by region.

In crunchy areas like the pacific NW and cali...the rate is really low...like under 10 or 15 percent...hospitals in cali dont even do them anymore. cause insurances have stopped paying b/c its not medically necessary.

In the south....stilll about 50%.

Go ask on the CAC board real fast. They know all the numbers.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
No help on the circ stats. I think they vary by region. Alot less on the coasts, but higher in the Midwest. (yes, sometimes we are behind the times.)

Who has a good memory out there? Someone mark their calendar and remind the rest of us to make Anne have a good v-day next year. Perhaps a panty exchange for use that night?

Speaking of which, Anne: give your DH a v-day gift. Maybe it will give the baby an idea to get moving on out of there!









i can't do that any more, my tummy is too round and no matter how we try, it's just not comfy...and i'm sure you all wanted to know that







:

ok, so another question....any of you use mama cloth for pp bleeding? if so, how many pads did you go through a day and what kinds did you use? i've made 6 of them so far. i thought about buying some but i have no idea what type to get.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anabellee* 







i can't do that any more, my tummy is too round and no matter how we try, it's just not comfy...and i'm sure you all wanted to know that







:

.

ummm can you..get your tummy out of the "way" ?? so that its a straight shot??


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeah, Anne. Turn around.







:

I used cloth PP. The first day or so I just sat on a chux pad in bed. I was naked anyway. lol Then, I used preemie prefolds for a day or so. I change every pee. I just used my regular pads with extra doublers... no clue how many.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

:


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 







:
















omg, i'm dying.







:







:







:




























:







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

what??? my innocent smileys?? gutterbrains...all of you!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 







:


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anabellee* 
ok, so another question....any of you use mama cloth for pp bleeding? if so, how many pads did you go through a day and what kinds did you use? i've made 6 of them so far. i thought about buying some but i have no idea what type to get.

I used the 12" Mother and Maiden pads, but I pretty much did like Davina did, so didn't use the pads the first couple of days. Unfortunately I can't remember how many I used either... but I think I had around 8 of the post partum size (12") and then some 10"... I did buy more later though. I'm also ordering from the co-op that's running now for them.... so I"ll probably have around 20 when I get the new batch. But I try and do laundry only once a week.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

sounds like i'm doing good with the 6 larger pads i made and i'll just have to make up a few smaller ones. since i wash dipes every 2 days i should be ok. and yeah, the babe is sitting so low that i have pretty bad nerve spams so i can't "get my tummy out of the way". we tried the other day and it almost ended tragically







:







:







: so much so that dh said "never mind, i can wait a few months"







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

aww drat . Well, it was worth a try!!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

OMG BAMA!







: I am absolutely hysterical







:

So, hey, 'member how I said I was hoping dh surprised me with some hershey's tonight? Well he did even BETTER than I'd hoped.







He got me a box of cherry hershey kisses (freaking yum, man) and a card and a single red rose. And when I bent down, asking Joey if she wanted to smell my flower, he pulled a little rosebud and a card and box of crayons out for her. :bheart: I actually teared up.









Is there ANYthing sexier than a man who clearly loves your children?







:


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 







OMG BAMA!







: I am absolutely hysterical







:

So, hey, 'member how I said I was hoping dh surprised me with some hershey's tonight? Well he did even BETTER than I'd hoped.







He got me a box of cherry hershey kisses (freaking yum, man) and a card and a single red rose. And when I bent down, asking Joey if she wanted to smell my flower, he pulled a little rosebud and a card and box of crayons out for her. :bheart: I actually teared up.









Is there ANYthing sexier than a man who clearly loves your children?







:









how adorable!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

sa- what a sweet treat!
hilger got eisa some california baby bubble bath. i didn't cry, but was certinly touched. we have been arguing so much that i don't mind joining in the commercial love-fest for the day. and, my books and decorations were a hit.

bama- you are always filled with the best advice. lolololooo..

anne- a card should do it. ha.

fey- i just looked at some of elania's pictures and i think she is so perfect. i guess that every third person sais it, but her eyes are just amazing. our camera is giving some trouble, but hilger's dad is giving us his fancy digital the next time we see them.
gtg goodnight
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

awwwww how sweet!!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

I cried, I think because it's so out of character for him to think to do something like that. I wonder if he wanted to get HER something, and figured he better get ME something, in that case, too.







: My husband's far from sappy, romantic or sentimental, but sometimes he'll do something like that, that totally shocks me. :heart:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

oy oyo y....the sports illustrated swimsuit edition came today....and it had 3D goggles inside...there's a whole section of 3D swimsuit models...so my big ole dh was in there reading his swimsuit edition with his goggles on....silly man!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

So I went on a bit of a rant the other day about my cats...posted a want ad for a perpetual water dish for them, and used the opportunity for a cathartic vent.
It made the Best of Craigslist, which was kinda funny. I've been getting emails from people all around the country telling me their cats do the same thing, and thanking me for the laugh.








Thought I'd share (language warning ahead):

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/bos/277482847.html


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Emmy! Glad to hear I'm not the only one who hates my cats! They're DH's actually... and they'd be gone too if Elaina didn't love the heck out of them! Even DH is fed up...

And thanks for the compliments mcs! I say it's time for a round of June baby pics, so link away, everyone!

Bamamom -







at your DH!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

We have a love/hate relationship, for sure. As much as I loathe them, I love the soul-sucking little beasts.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Emmy, we had one of those water fountain thingies for our cat. She died a couple years ago, but I think I still have most (all) of her stuff. I'll ransack my basement and see if I can find it. If I've got it, it's yours.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Emmy! I hope you get a new waterbowl for all that.

It's funny, I never hated our cat, but I sure do get annoyed with her more often now. She's pretty quiet overall, but sometimes she meows in the middle of the night for no apparent reason and when istra was younger and would wake up for even the smallest noise I wanted to kill the stupid cat.

But Istra gets her back for me, probably more than she deserves... by chasing her around, petting her very vigorously and trying to lay on her.









Ooh ooh, I've got a video to share of Istra's new dinner invention:
http://family.xxvii.net/weblog/252


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh, Cully ADORES them. Cheese (the younger male cat) is the most tolerant animal I've ever seen. Cully picks him up, lays on him, tries to ride him, cuddles him exuberantly...I always correct him and have him be "gentle" but Cheese just sits there, looking mildly perturbed, but he's never swatted at Cully once. He just doesn't care about anything. When I sweep, I can literally pick the cat up off the floor on the head of the broom, because he will not move for anything.

Moo, on the other hand, is pretty skiddish still...I can't tell you how many puncture wounds I've gotten on the top of my feet because something freaks her out and she goes tearassing out of the room, running over my feet and driving her nails into them. She got me good on the side of the toenail once, I swear the pain was worse than labor.







She gets that mass of hers moving, and she's unstoppable.

Selena - Istra is SERIOUSLY adorable. I love that video. I can't wait til Cully wakes up and I can show it to him.
Speaking of which, my nanny just left - I was supposed to go to work today, I couldn't get out of my driveway! I tried for an hour, no go. So she played with Cully while I worked unhindered for a few hours. Ridiculous, there is literally 4 inches of frozen slush/ice on our driveway, and that's AFTER being snowblown.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm still waiting on Istra's movie to load...

Emmy..i laughed so hard at your little monologue about the cats.

we went to speech and occupational therapy today..and they said he had 6 spontaneous words, and tried to imitate 12 . Even words i've never heard like "out" and "Boy"

We're also giving up on the baby food. He's basically decided (again) that he hates eating the same flavor over and over. And I dont really blame him. So now we're just going to give him the few finger foods he really likes to eat . Cheerios, cobblestone mill raisin bread.. some whole grain oatmeal bread, and graham crackers. And plain baked chicken and potatoes..like..french fries or oven fries..with no seasoning. He looves to eat chicken and potatoes, so I g uess I'll just be a short order waitress for awhile!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

well, shoot, i couldn't get the movie to play on my computer! but i remember thinking as a kid that popcorn dipped in pink lemonade was the perfect food combo- so i guess i could imagine juice-pizza too. yuummy?

our cats- well, i call our new cat "fussy gussy" b/c he is so complainative about everything. needs his food bowl full to the top to eat from it, and to maintain his size, he needs to eat a lot. he is also very nervous about closed doors- so he scratches with his gigantic paws till you let him in (there is no ignoring this boy) or, in eisa's b-room, he broke the latch that held it closed by banging it so much. but, i do love him. he is so sweet with eisa- she calls all cats "gus"- even our other cat blue. and blue, she has her annoying traits too (gus' company does seem to have cured her of waking us so early though) but she is not as tolerent of eisa. she has given her a few "warning" scratches that i really don't blame her for. not too bad or even too mean, just "hey kid, enough"
also, very sweet though- she comes running and poking her head around when eisa is crying. and the other night, when dh was trying to get her to sleep, blue was crying too, outside of the door. she would have been a wonderful mother.

about getting e to sleep- last night she would just not go to sleep for dh. finnally, at 10-45, i went in and nursed her. as soon as i came in she was fine. really, i can't imagine what she would be like if we tried to cio. she just might stay up all night.
ok, hope everyone is having a good day.

mcs


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

So funny about Cully and the cats, Emmy. Joey pulls that stuff with Baxter. She waits till his laying down, chewing on something, then sneaks up behind him very quietly and JUMPS ON HIS BACK, trying to ride him.







:

Baxter, of course, jumps up like someone poked him with a cattle prod, which knocks Joey right on over on to her keester, which disolves her into giggles. Baxter licks her a few thousand times and then goes back to chewing whatever he was chewing. You know, so they can do it all over again.







:


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

OMGosh I was laughing so hard!







Poor Anne!
OH Emmy!







I LOVE LOVE LOVE my pets but boy are they butts! I totally get it!

Nolan torments both the cat and dog and we got quite lucky with such laid back pets!









GOODNESS we got SNOW!!!! Seriously I have been shoveling for two days!







: I shoveled a path for the dog it was so deep! He couldn't even stand! He sunk in to his neck and muddled through! He turned around and peed right there and then ran in the house! Atleast he doesn't want to mess around out there!

Well my introduction! I am Bonnie in Maine. Snowy Maine!







Momma to Alicia 4 and Nolan 19mos. I stay home Ali is in Prek and I provide daycare for one other momma. Her daughter goes to school with Ali. I am living in my new home with our new pets and come here for support and to complain about my husband!







We cloth diped Alicia and then Nolan until MIL started buying dipes for Nolan! She buys them at such a pace that he now has ten packs built up. Who could blame me? Its easier and even cheaper than cloth when its totally free! As I said before I don't nurse anymore they both quit young!

Why is there a snow day today! They are running "The loop" I have to go calm down the chicks!







Hope you all had a lovely storm!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

bama- great progress! how long till they think he will catch up totally? seems like he must be beating the records or something. boiled chicken is pretty easy to make and easy on the belly- and can keep for a long time in the fridge.

eisa like to try to pick gus up- they weigh almost the same! she can't even get the middle of him off of the floor. and gus...just kind of wiggles awkwardly and then lays back down in the nice comfy sun.

mcs


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

emmy you are too funny. my cats are the same way. they get into everything. we had to get rid of one of them because she ATE all my shoes after ds was born. b*tch. i was so mad. now she lives with my mom where she happily eats as much as she wants and now weighs double what she did when i dropped her off there. maybe she'll have a heart attack


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Anne...we need a final belly pic!! I'll bet you're still tiny


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Oh my Anne!







You are getting close to your due date huh!


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Video isn't loading for me either.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i'll be 39 weeks tomorrow and i'll take a picture then


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Anne..you were asking about circ rates.

The way it boils down for your state is about 55% on average....with some parts of the state being higher(77%) than others. So basically half and half. Which means that an intact boy wont "stand out" or whatever.

but there's no guarantee that you'll live in Illlinois forever. And the way it swings so wildly statistically from one region to the next.....its practically never done routinely in the pacific nw, but nearly always done in the Deeeep south like Mississippi and Lousiana.

Tennessee is VERY crunchy, and not that many boys are done.

So.....the best that I can tell you is that we know that circ rates are dropping and the way we figure it, is that by the time our boys are teens, locker rooms will be at least half and half.

And to quote a wise old friend of mine with tons of boys...she once said regarding boys in locker rooms...." Its not the boy with an intact penis who's going to be embarrassed...he's normal. Its the boy who got caught LOOKING at another boy's penis who's going to be embarrassed!"

And she's right.

That's the best I can do for you Anne. ((Hugs))


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

yea, anne tell him it is really size that matters.....

we need picutures from michelle too! and, heather, did you figure out how to use the photo-pages? and selena???

sa- we didn't get any mail today. our road has still not been properly plowed- so maybe they didn't come? too bad, maybe tomorrow.

hilger just came out of the bedroom from putting eisa to sleep- only 1/2hour of crying (and not such awful sobs like last night) and 1/2 hour of falling into deep sleep and now she is out! hip-horah!

goodnight
mcs


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Anne: 39 weeks!!!! Can't wait for pics.

My pics: DH took some on my birthday and I will have to work on downloading them this weekend. Once Maddie's birthday party with her friends are done tomorrow, it should slow down around here. We were suppose to take some professional belly pics with the girls today, but I canceled that on Wednesday when Claire came down with influenza. Ellysia has a fever now, but not too bad. DH probably has a mild case too. So far Maddie and I have avoided it and that's my goal so she can have her party. Hopefully we'll be able to do the pics next week.

We're suppose to get a couple of inches of snow tonight. The western part of SD is under a blizzard warning today. That's too bad because it is President's weekend and so many people use the long weekend to go skiing out there in the Black Hills. My parents, sisters, and their families are all suppose to leave tomorrow for a baptism there on Saturday night. I'm not sure if they are still going or not. I'm just glad that I said I wasn't coming because I'm not going to get stranded out in the middle of nowhere at 33 weeks.

No cats here. Maddie and I are very allergic, but fortunately not allergic to your funny stories! I think Claire might be allergic to dogs, so we aren't having much for pets here.

We're looking for storage options in the house. Some one suggested built-ins in our living room and also in our bedroom. I'm so on the fence about it. If I knew we were staying in this house for a long time, I would go for it and not worry about the cost. On the other hand, if we move in the next couple of years, then I worry that they will have been an expensive purchase that could hinder us selling. I watch those home improvement shows and they are always tearing out the built-ins and complaining about them.

So glad it is Friday!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcs* 
yea, anne tell him it is really size that matters.....

This actually reminded me...for the first time ever, I saw a buried penis last week. The mom wasn't a friend of mine, but I was there when she changed the diaper...this poor baby had such a tight circ it basically looked like a belly button. He was Cully's age, he wasn't a chubby baby so it wasn't just hiding in a fat pad. It was so sad. I hadn't ever seen a buried penis on an infant before (I haven't seen a circed baby in a really long time anyway) - believe it or not, I have seen it on two circed adult men - but it was just so depressing.

Bama - that's interesting about the south being so high. I had thought that with the last group of stats that came out, the south was actually lower than the northeast (given that there is a higher number of members of religious groups that practice circ in the northeast than there is the south).


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

'morning girls. I'm so glad it's Friday, I could pee.








I've spent the entire week in front of this computer trying to teach myself the new software we're going to be implementing next month. This is a major undertaking; not just learning it, but also implementing it. Since Paul went to the training, he's working on entering all the pertinent start up info into the software, while I use his workbook exercises to try to catch up and learn how to use it. We should have thought this whole thing out better. We should have just driven up to Buffalo so we could have gone with my mom or his mom, and had one of them with us to watch Joey during the day, so we both could have had the training. Then we both would have been able to work on implementation as soon as we got home. And I wouldnt' be giving myself migraines every day as I try to teach this whole program to myself.

It's totally complex. Which is good, because that means it will do everything we need it to do. Just trying to learn and implement it is sucking.









Of course, going home every day with a major migraine is taking a bit of a toll on Joey. She wants mama to "pay" (play) and mama wants to sleep.







I suck it up and do as much as i can with her, though. It's not her fault I've got a headache.









She helped me make dinner last night. While I chopped one onion, she BIT into the other one.







: OMG her face was priceless. I wish I'd had a camera. But then, she bit into it AGAIN.







My kid likes raw onions.









We went to Stride Rite at the mall last night to get her new shoes. She mostly still wears isabooties or bare feet around the house, but going outside in snow/rain, etc, she needs shoes, and she's growing out of her sneakers. The first pair she picked out were boy's boots. Then she picked out boy's sneakers. We finally settled on a pair of black shoes. I told her black is best because it will go with anything














:

I'm going to keep sticking her in all the lace and frills I can now, because I've got a feeling I've got a bit of a tomboy on my hands, and she's goign to be none to interested in dresses in the near future.









Oh, and, we got some teeny tiny ponytail ties at Claire's at the mall last night. She's got enough hair to do that baby ponytail up on top of her head!







Must get some pictures for you guys.


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Good day ladies!

Anne, I just wanted to mention that I don't have stats but DH is circed and his brother is not they don't care! Their mom told them that she was sad that she did it to Justin (DH) and so after that experience(watching it happen!) she would NEVER do it to another little baby again! So DH opted not to do it to our son though he himself is circed along with his own father! Uncle seth says (hes the intact brother) "Yeah Nolan welcome to the club!"







Thought you would like that!







:

Well I dont have a lot of time today because I am getting estimates for windows! OMG I have so much to do now that we have a house!









Thank goodness is Friday!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

thanks for the circ info! i'll have a pic later when dh is home to take a good one. i suck at trying to do the mirror shots, they never turn out right


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

michelle, have you gotten your mail yet? Didja get your panties?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

k...going backwards in order...









Michelle...panties??









Anne...waiting impaitently...









Bonnie...hoorya for windows! No more cold air leakies!

SA: My dd loooved raw onions as a baby. Loved rare foods, chinese, mexican...now s he eats almost noth ing. Oh well. It was a phase, but fun while it lasted.









Emmy....one of my most "specialist" babies ever in daycare was totally buried. He was SUPER chubby...and that didnt help. If was just a hole...like a hole you couldl push on and his penis would "peekaboo"















The peds just told the mom it was normal....I just shook my head.

And the areas I was referring to in AL are some of the worst areas in the country for hospital care, births, infant and maternal mortality, etc. A big study went out in the early 2000's ranking all 50 states in order of mortality, overall places to desire to raise a child in terms of education, nutrition etc.

Alabama scored DEAD LAST one year.

The next year they managed to scramble to 48th. Dont get me started.

Alabama just totally sucks in terms of circ rates, birth complications, csections, etc.

Rant over









MCLisa....My solution for your pet issues would be a nice goldfish or two!









Is that everyone? Whew! personals are long w hen youguys get c hatty!

We ran out and did some errands,....i went and bought ds some of his favorite raisin bread to munch .

Then we let him spend his cmas money. He picked out a loovely fluffy "Cars movie" plush throw for his bed. and some bubble blowers and some little cars.
Good shopping skills, and he's only 20 months!!

WAHHHH he's 20 months old today!!! How did that happen???

And I'm worried about Kathleen. She just vanished again


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

SA- just ran down and checked, but they still didn't come! you would think that they could make it in one day---or maybe the mailman forgot a valentines gift for his wife??? hopefully tomorrow.

so tomorrow some friends from ohio are coming to play a show in the city. i have been watching these boys play music since i was 15- down in damp grungy basements and when we got older, in damp grungy bars- and now..well, it is still a damp ugly bar. haha! it will be my first late night, but i am sure that dh can handle it. good for him that he has a party to take her to- she will probably be asleep by the time they get home. i just might get a little buzz! i think one drink should do it.

i have started my period and have some sinus somthing- this has left me with no energy. i am not tired and not grumpy, i just feel like i have low batteries. i. am. moving. very. slowly.

did you get your car out emmy? i have been listening to people rev and rev and spin tires for two days- i was worried that i would have trouble, but i had a very lucky go of it this morning.

so-- what should i do? put the laundry away, dishes, or nothing? hmmm
i've got to lay down to think this over some more...
mcs


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

mcs - NO! It's still stuck in the driveway!







Alex spent nearly two hours last night trying to get it out...we're talking a hammer to chip away at ice, and a heat gun to try to melt some of it...nothing. it just won't move. it doesn't help that my tires kinda suck...I really should've gotten new tires last month but I was putting it off til this month and I'm sure that's hot helping the situation.
It's just a giant cement-like brick of ice out there, everywhere. Unreal. It's annoying.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Ug, Michelle.








If they don't get there soon, I'll have to send you another pair!









I've got a busy weekend ahead of me, so happy weekend, in case I don't get to check in!


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Quote:

Emmy....one of my most "specialist" babies ever in daycare was totally buried. He was SUPER chubby...and that didnt help. If was just a hole...like a hole you couldl push on and his penis would "peekaboo"
Buried? Does this mean that the head goes inside the skin, but the skin is tight? My boys don't have any foresking left at all.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twouglyducks* 
Buried? Does this mean that the head goes inside the skin, but the skin is tight? My boys don't have any foresking left at all.










Buried penis happens when the skin is cut so tight that the remaining skin pulls the shaft and head of the penis into the body. It looks like an inny belly button...most or all of the penis doesn't extend outside the body.

Some info from webmd:

Quote:

Buried penis was described in the early 20th century as a penis of normal size that lacks an appropriate sheath of skin and is located beneath the integument of the abdomen, thigh, or scrotum. This condition is more common in children, usually presenting in neonates or obese prepubertal boys; however, it can also be seen in adults and has been observed in both circumcised and uncircumcised individuals. Marginal cases may not be diagnosed until adulthood, when increased fat deposition accentuates the problem.

Several classification systems of buried penis have been proposed, although none has been universally adopted in the literature. Maizels et al (1986) differentiated between the terms concealed (before circumcision), trapped (cicatricial [scarred] after circumcision), and buried (associated with adolescence and obesity).

In most congenital pediatric cases, the buried penis is self-limited. In untreated adults, however, the condition tends to worsen as the abdominal pannus continues to grow.
and

Quote:

Buried penis

Most pediatric cases of buried penis present in neonates or prepubertal boys. The most common age range of patients at presentation is 6 months to 1 year. Adolescents presenting with buried penis are usually obese, and weight loss should be advised. Patients may be uncircumcised or circumcised; the latter complicates repair. One series found that 77% of children presenting with buried penis had been previously circumcised, emphasizing a need for pediatric urologists to educate primary care physicians.
More info:
http://www.cirp.org/library/complications/bergeson/

Warning - there are pictures in that link.

I also misspoke, if it's a complication of circumcision, it's referred to as "trapped penis".


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

So... it's actually hidden? How awful.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

yeah..for him, it was like there was a little volcano shaped hole...think of the outer ridges of a volcano...that was his skin on his little umm groin??

and it had a dark "hole" in it. If you pressed on the outer edges of the volcano..pressed down toward his back...his penis would pop out.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

so...after a huge crying emotional fit by me, dh has given up on the circ issue. he didn't say why he changed his mind simply that i must field any and all questions from the boys about why they look different. i'm not sure whether to take this as a victory or what. i'm not sure that he's not mad at me either but atleast my babe's penis is safe.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Oh, Anne. I'm so sorry this has been so stressful for you. It's so hard to tackle these issues when we're pregnant, because we're ALREADY emotional wrecks.







Way to protect your babe, mama.








I'm sure that once he's here and DH has a little more time to "get used" to the idea, everything will be fine.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

YAY Anne...listen. I know TONS of large families who have tons of boys...usually the older ones are circ'd , b/c they were hospital births. Then the younger ones were home birthed, and intact.

They just dont have issues. When one asked why some were different, mom and dad just said "We didnt know any better. The doctors told us that we should do it, so we did. Then we found out that wasnt true. We're sorry we did it to the older ones, and just didnt do it to the littles. "

And that was explanation enough.

I'm so proud of you anne. You did such a good job, and there's absolutely nothing wrong with a late-pregnancy-screaming banshee fit to close the deal


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Quote:

YAY Anne...listen. I know TONS of large families who have tons of boys...usually the older ones are circ'd , b/c they were hospital births. Then the younger ones were home birthed, and intact.
This is my family! My oldest brother was circed without my mom seeing it, my younger brother was circed and she watched and said NEVER AGAIN! So my youngest brother (who was indeed homebirthed!!) is uncirced.

Glad to hear the issue is settled in the baby's favor, sorry it wasn't a peaceful agreement though.


----------



## eva+zoe (Feb 11, 2007)

hi again! I dont intend to disappear







well, here in Norway and Czech Republic circ is definitely not a routine thing. I have never heard of anyone being circumsized who was not a jew or a muslim... i thought it was totally a religious thing. But well, does it mean in the US everyone -who is not informed-gets it???

have you guys met e.o. IRL?









Are there any june-kids that er diaper-free here?

What do you children eat? --Z loves eating... hm.. not so much drinking though.. she loves licking a lemon, ...makes a crazy grimase and tries again









Is it also so popular with woollen clothes in the US? Here in Norway it is. Z has basically all clothes woollen (or wool-silk). In the winter half a year, in the summer it´s more cotton.

How do i put in pics here?? (I have photobucket, yes)
As i dont have a webpage, but i wanted to show you a few


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Zoe - In these parts, fleece is very popular and wool is too.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Eva - unfortunately in the US, infant circumcision (not even for religious purposes) is still really common. it's actually referred to as ROUTINE infant circumcision.







: Some parts of the country are starting to see huge declines, while others remain pretty high. It seems like it's closing in to about 50/50 right now (fingers crossed). Many doctors are totally ignorant about the foreskin, and are only taught how to cut it off. People are still told that it's a "little snip". Foreskin harvesting is a HUGE industry - multi-billion dollar/year - with both cosmoceutical companies and biogenetic companies (they make this fake skin used in skin grafting). I'm positive that this business keeps the lie perpetuated, as doctors and hospitals both receive $$ for the foreskins "donated" by non-consenting babies. It's really digusting, honestly.

There's a rapidly growing movement in the US to end routine infant circumcision. You'll find lots of moms on MDC are very opposed to it - there is a forum here called "the case against circumcision" that is a huge and wonderful resource.

Sadly, most men our age in this country are circumcised. Nearly 90% of baby boys born in the 70s and 80s were circumcised, most of those without anesthesia (they still don't routinely use pain killers during the procedure...*shudder*). In those years, doctors usually didn't even ask the parents! They just took the baby away and did it, it was very much routine - just like part of the bath or weighing.

Most women our age have only ever been with a circumcised partner. It's quite sad, really. Viagra and artifical lubrication are HUGE over here, no doubt in part to the effects circumcision has on male sexuality (I mean, it's original intent in the US was as a way to decrease masturbation and sexual pleasure to men, so how doctors today haven't put two & two together is beyond me).

So that's the sad state of affairs about circumcison in the united states.








I'll go on for pages about it, it's top of my list of Things That Piss Me Off.

I haven't met anyone from the board... yet









Cully eats pretty much everything. His absolute favorite food is hot & sour soup from our favorite chinese restaurant around the corner. He drinks mostly breastmilk, the water, apple juice, and orange juice.

Wool is HUGE in New England.







It gets COLD here! I'm in a cozy wool sweater as we speak (er, as I type).

If you have your photos hosted on a page, right click the picture. Click "copy image location" or "properties"...either one with work. Then paste the link in your message. We can click on it and see pictures. I have lots of pictures in my signature.









Anne -







Good for you for sticking to your guns. I'm really proud of you.







:

As bama said, the topic of one ds circed and one not comes up SOOOOOOOOO many times at the circ board, and I've never once heard it be an issue. It'll work out fine. And you never know - your DH may just begrudgingly agree with you for now, but someday he could be totally anti-circ. At any rate, I'm glad you don't have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

emmy...i need the name of the penile blocks they use. the ones that actually sortof work if they're allowed to sit for 20 to 30 minutes.

i have a friend on another board who is due and she's making her dh stay and watch. she agreed to get a list to take with her to demand from the doc.

i posted in cac too


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k4..._lee/39wks.jpg
http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k4..._lee/snow2.jpg

39 week belly shot








and, ds in the snow. he looks like the kid from a Christmas Story in the snowsuit who couldn't put his arms down


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

: Anne your belly is soo tiny!!







Man, I wish mine hadnt got so ginormous .I could barely do anything by the last week or two.

And he is ADORABLE!! his hair!!







:


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeah Anne... you're so little!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Anne, I feel like my belly is bigger than yours and I'm 10 weeks behind you!
Spud looks so cute in the snow.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

ya'll also have to remember that i lost 20lbs at the start of this so really, i haven't gained any weight from my pre-preggy size. i'm also 5'10" so the babe has a lot of room in my torso to stretch out.

and yeah, ds looks like a hobbit. we call him Frodo.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

that's true..i always forget you're so tall!!


----------



## eva+zoe (Feb 11, 2007)

ok, will try to post some pics...
more later









daddy wearing in a Beco:
http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l1...6122006003.jpg

zoe wearing a hippo and a rucksack on her back








http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l1...e/P1250013.jpg


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
YAY Anne...listen. I know TONS of large families who have tons of boys...usually the older ones are circ'd , b/c they were hospital births. Then the younger ones were home birthed, and intact.

l

I know a farm family that has that issue. His parents were dirt poor by the time he came around so he didn't get circ'd. It was presented to him like that so when he was in the locker room it was the feeling of poverty that made him ashamed to not look like all of the others. He had his boys circ'd.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
emmy...i need the name of the penile blocks they use. the ones that actually sortof work if they're allowed to sit for 20 to 30 minutes.

i have a friend on another board who is due and she's making her dh stay and watch. she agreed to get a list to take with her to demand from the doc.

i posted in cac too

dorsal penile block


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Eva: I'm so glad you figured out how to post pictures! Zoe is so beautiful with those dark eyes!

I will have to work on getting pictures figured out again. I need to get to my computer where I can download them rather than using DH's laptop in the kitchen.

Maddie's party with her 10 friends went well. We had it at the art museum and the lady kept them so busy. It was nice that it was all there and then we all left. I can't imagine having them all in my house. How would I keep them all in one area of the house??? I would have had to bribe my little sister (a teacher) to help or offer ideas. It was nice to not have the house spotless before they all came and not have a disaster when they left.

Claire is much better. She has a terribly runny nose and a cough from that, but has her energy back.

I think Eva asked what everyone's child is eating. Claire is different because she has a ton of food allergies. She eats rice and rice noodles. She still eats squash and sweet potatoes baby food from the jars. (She won't eat them if I make them, but last night she was busy munching on a raw sweet potato!) She loves apples, grapes, raisins, watermelon. Since so many fruits are out of season, she's been enjoying freeze dried blueberries, raspberries, and apricots. She tends to eat about the same things daily. She also still drinks formula for protein and fat.

Here in the midwest, I don't think there is as much wool items for babies. We use lots of layers. Onesies and t-shirts underneath their shirts. Lots of fleece and sweatshirts.

oh no...Maddie is calling for the puke bucket.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Eva...she is gorgeous!!!! Those eyes!! Maybe she needs to grow up and marry my little guy with HIS black eyes, and they could make beautiful babies someday!!!









I got the circ info I needed, thanks.

My ds doesnt eat much of anything, due to his health issues.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

yea- zoe is beautiful! so cute wearing babies on the back and front too!

the whole penis talk makes me feel sick. really, sick. i am so happy that i have found you guys- don't know what our decision would have ended up being (if i have a boy someday) without all of these discussions. dh was not circed as an infant and got an infection when he was around 4 because his parents were letting him clean himself and not paying attention. this is how bad it was- he noticed that he smelled bad so he poured some of his moms perfume on to make it smell better- his screams are what finally brought his moms attention to his rotting little penis. can you beleive it! and both parents are doctors! so, they had him circed.
so, in dh's mind, doing it right away seemed the better option. but even before eisa was born i had told him that i wouldn't do it- now, after telling him about all of our discussions, he is with me not b/c i tell him to be, but b/c he has seen how awful it is- no matter what age.

hey! cheer up michelle! (me) we had quite a day yesterday. our friend came over with her 15m dd who eisa adores totally (mekah!!!!) and then just after they left we went to a house warming party and i left from there to go see my friends play music. it was kind of funny going somwhere all by myself, but i had a great time. i havn't people-watched for a long time. and the show was fun too. my friends were good (i like them ok) but the next band was really fun. "beat the devil" have any of you heard of them? they have this tiny little girl as a lead singer and she is just huge on stage. I left before the last band and waited for a very very long time for my train, missed the ferry and didn't make it home till after one thirty.
eisa did great for dh- not one bedtime tear! she woke as soon as i came in and i nursed her back to sleep.

also, i am going to bb-sit for mekah! on monday. should be fun.
check in later
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

MCS!! the thought of sitting waiting for a train, and missing the ferry gives me a panic attack!! NYC at night...beautiful but not so safe, EEK.

I guess you get used to it if you live there tho.


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Goodness anne I am glad that you were able to make your husband agree with you! Well not that he agreed but to go along with it!







Justin was totally for circumcision at first but I told him I was not going to pull the money for it out of savings so he would have to and I wasn't going to help AT ALL! Then he didn't do it and then quite grudginly left the hospital with an intact son! Now he is so glad! I think that your husband will come around! I can't say that knowing all of you made my decision because I didn't want to circ from the begining BUT it gave me the info and support needed to stand by my decision and KNOW it was right!









MClisa Oh poor Maddie! I hope shes feeling better!

Eva Zoe is so cute! Goodness!

Emmy that is crazy! I can't believe your car is still stuck! I guess we didn't get as much ice. My cousin doesn't have a car he uses public transit but he complained! I hope we go visit him soon and then we can stop in and see you!









Bama I know and you know I'm starting to feel a little ill! Its getting LONG!

Anne your belly is so cute! So is your baby look at that hair! How cute!

I think Zoe asked what our kids are eating now.....Nolan has gotten quite picky in his old age! He eats mac and cheese, noodles and sauce with cheddar cheese, anything sweet works for him! um I give him flavored water when he asks for juice, Mandarine oranges and apples, cheese sticks, cottage cheese, and anything he can dip in ketchup! He likes A1 too! Pancakes and yogurt! Hes pretty picky!

I've met one momma from here it turns out she lives down the road! So funny it took us a while to figure it out!







Shes not on this forum though and we've become great friends!

Well DH wants some subway. Hes watching the race! I told him about the panty swap and he said "OH what, matternity panties?" I just laughed! Yeah dear! That!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Bonnie, Alex finally got it out of the driveway Saturday afternoon - he took the hose and just sprayed water on & around the tires until enough of the ice melted away and FINALLY, I have a car again! The tires are SHOT, though, we wore a bald patch on both passenger sides...so I get new tires tomorrow.







We had some melting Sat/today, but the sidewalks are still like skating rinks (literally).

I hope you make it down here at some point, it'd be fun to meet up!

It's February vacation for us this week, so I won't be around here much - trying to do stuff with Sammy the days that she's with me.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Bonnie...you can do it!! you can wait and make us a march thread!! surely you can make it!!









and for you to call Noley picky...well, I laughed out loud reading that list!! I wish ds could eat even one of those things!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

still pregnant. i hate these final days. everything hurts







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Maddie is all better. I'm off to work today. DH is home with all 3 today, but I surprised him with doing the dishes this morning. The weather is suppose to be up to 36F today so he's going to take them outside. That should burn some energy off after being cooped up for so long.

Anne:



































It will be soon!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

the last week of pregnancy was the worst week of my life, Anne.









Joey's happy today because my dad's off for President's Day, so Gran AND Pa are at hte house playing with her. She's nuts for my dad.









Speaking of nuts....my brother and future sister-in-law are going to kill someone before this wedding crap is done.







My poor brother. He is not happy with the wedding planning at ALL. There are one or two things that he's okay with and the rest, he really is just not behind at all. From where they're having it, to the food, etc etc etc. My first instinct, is, of course, to yank her head off her shoulders







: (I've always been too protective of my little brother. Probably a misplaced 'no one took care of me, so I'm going to take care of you' type thing, but anyway....)

But, I recognize that my brother is an adult and should be perfectly capable of telling the woman that he's going to marry that he doesn't want something to go the way it's going. The problem is, he HAS. And she's IGNORING his opinions completely.

This does not bode well for the future of the marriage.

Anyway, I'm keeping my mouth shut. I told my brother I'll help him in any way I possibly can. But I'm not going to just jump in and play super-sister. Especially when my interfering will likely cause more of an issue.

Besides, I'm liable to bring my own personal issues with his fiance into it.

And speaking of those issues....we were at a party for my cousin on Saturday. Joey had only had a teeny nap, so she was grumpy and she needed to nurse a bit. So, y'all know me....I could care less who's where, you know







: So, I pulled back from the table far enough that Joey could lay on my lap, but close enough that I could still be part of the conversation.









Joey's been doing this thing when she nurses, where she puts her hand up under my shirt to play with my necklace. So it looks like I've got a toddler hand growing from my cleavage.







: It's hysterical. So, she did it of course, and I pointed it out to my mom, who was sitting next to FSIL. Mom and I were laughing, because it's funny. And FSIL goes, with attitude..."Well, YOU'RE the one who wanted to BREASTFEED...don't compain that she's GROPING you!"

When I tell you guys I almost threw something at her.... Anyway, I was just flabbergasted. I ended up looking at her and saying "What the HELL is that supposed to mean?"

I was about to let out a few months worth of frustration right there at a dinner table, with my family all around, and my toddler on my boob.







:

But she backed down.

Damn.








:

Anyway, I weep for my future neices and nephews.







I wouldn't want her to be my mom.

'Course, I could be totally wrong and she might change dramatically when she has kids of her own.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

sa- i had a similar situation this weekend. our friend who was visiting and who has asked me how long i would continue nursing oh, i don't know, probably four or five times before, said to me with the incredulous-gossip i've got the scoop voice, (just a few min. after eisa had helped herself to a little snack) "oh, you know that nia is still nursing? you know her mother SAID she was going to stop, but she just keeps letting her do it b/c she cries if she can't" and then on and on about toddlers nursing sometimes till they are 7 or 8 ect.....
nia is just 2 weeks older than eisa. so i said, "well, you know that the WHO recomends that you nurse until they are two and to continue from there if you choose, and you know that i am still nursing eisa. it is just a cultural thing"
so she sais "oh really?" about the recomendations and then back to the "it is gross when an 8 yr old is nursing"
so i dropped it. dh sais she probably just has a little complex b/c she adopted and didn't really consider relactating (i told her about it b/c she seemed so interested in my nursing relationship, but i would certinly not judger her for not doing it- she had no idea when her referal would come ect...) and probably wouldn't bf if she had a bio. child. it is funny though b/c she is german- though very american-ized.
in general though, i have had unexpected conversations with every german woman i have met. i had the big bf blowout with hilger's sister and a conversation every-single-day of her visit about why i choose to stay home and why she is so much better b/c she would not. and with another of dh's friends who visited when i was preg., an argument about whether disposables or cloth were more enviro. friendly.
ok, i just took off with my typing.....sorry.
emmy- so happy you got your car out! dh saw a car before the storm- i can't remember the type, but a fancy brand, and it was absolutly covered in ice- he said the fire-hydrant beside must have sprayed it- nothing else around was icy.
gtg anyway,
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

in reality, even here on MDC, 8 yr old nurslings are pretty rare. If you go over to the Nursing past infancy forum,. and ask , most moms will say that their kids were at the most 5 or 6, with the rare 7 yr old.

If they're happy, I'm happy.

Dd is 3.5 and still climbs up occasionally for a yummy







who freaking cares?? I certainly dont.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

yea, bama, that is what she was saying "i know it doesn't happen often, but...." and let the idea of the possibility be the deciding facor about why the whole thing is wrong. i am with you- who cares?!

having a can't get out of the house day and eisa just won't fall asleep. i think they are connected?? well, hilger just came out of the study room and will take her to the park for a few min. that should do the trick.

melissa- sounds like a great party!

anne- thinking of you. any names lingering around waiting for a baby match-up?

mcs


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

S-A: sorry about bridezilla. Maybe it will be better after the wedding stuff is done.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

this is the slowest I've seen this DDC in MONTHS!!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

this is the first i've been able to be online all day. ds is just terrible. he hits/kicks/throws/climbs/slams anything and everything. nothing makes him happy. i also found out that my mom won't be able to make it down here until the second week of March. this means i'm going to have 2 tots and try to recover all on my own. i'm scared out of my mind. i can hardly handle ds now, let alone try to lift him and carry him up and down all the stairs while trying not to bleed everywhere. dh can take a few days off, that's it. he doesn't get paternity leave or anything like that. if he uses his vacation then we can't go home for as long as we would like this summer. ugh. wish me luck. maybe i'll just go way overdue


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

oh anne- maybe spud senses the mood a bit and is rebelling? that is too bad that your mom can't come till later, but maybe if dh is home for a few days you will be doing ok. i know that i was happy that i waited for my mom to come- eisa was not too hard to care for during the first few weeks. still, though, the thought of it is hard.
don't think i said how cute you look pregnant- and frodo too.
goodnight
mcs


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Oh Anne..I wish I could come help.







I'd be scared, too.

Michelle, every time see you post, I get all excited hoping you got your panties







:







I'm sorry you haven't gotten them yet. I'm going to double check with Paul tomorow to make sure he mailed them. I can't imagine what could be taking so long for you to get them









Joey's been hitting a lot lately. And when you tell her not to hit she grabs you arm or hand or something and tries to pinch you. But she grabs a huge amount of skin, and doesn't squeeze hard at all, so it doesn't hurt. Still, not behavior you want to perpetuate, you know?

The thing is, she's OBVIOUSLY doing it to test me. Sometimes she'll hit me when she's mad, but mostly she's watching my face for a reaction. I'm trying hard not to give her one, while gently correcting her.

Anyone else dealing with this stuff?


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

I wish I could come help you too, Anne! On a more positive note, a friend of mine who just had a baby and has a 20 month old assures me that recovery after the second is soooo much faster and easier than after the first. So maybe it won't be as bad as you think.

Istra has been biting a bit lately... and it's exactly as you described, SA... she just sort of starts to bite and then she watches my face. Today she did the craziest thing... she started leaning in towards me with her lips puckered like she was going to give me a kiss and then when she was a couple inches from my face she opened her mouth and I couldn't tell if she was going to bite me or what she was trying to do... it LOOKED like she was going for an open-mouth kiss. I screamed and she laughed her head off.

Both DH and I seem to have come down with sore throats today. Istra had a runny nose a couple days ago and was really grumpy and I thought she was teething. Guess not!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
this is the slowest I've seen this DDC in MONTHS!!









I was thinking the same thing! Maybe you all are off enjoying the effects of your panty exchange?????





































Anne: I thought my recovery went faster with #2 and #3 then it did with #1. Can your DH spend just a little bit more attention with spud these next few days? Maybe he needs to burn a little energy off and rough house a bit and you can't do that with him right now.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

So. I just said to Paul, "Honey, you DID mail those panties to Michelle for me that day, right?" And he gave me that deer in the headlights look. So, anyway, the culprit is NOT the US postal service, but is, intead, my DH. He is mailing them today. I _promise_!

I won't feed him dinner tonight if he doesn't mail them







:

Joey is feeling cruddy, and she has been for a while. She doesn't have a fever or anything and she's not extraordinarily grumpy, so I was attributing it to teething, too. Snotty and drooly and all that good stuff. Her eyes are runny, too though. Which she doesn't usually get when she's teething.

My mom acts like she's dying.







: This morning I said, "Ma, she doesn't even have a fever. IF she has a cold, that's all it is, a cold. She's FINE" This, as my daughter was pulling on her hand saying "Pay...pay....faiwies" (Which translates to "Play...play....fairies"







)

But I will tell you that all the snot and drool is really starting ot get to me, especially over night. She's really stuffy so she's having a hard time sleeping, which means I'm having a hard time sleeping. The other morning I woke up and just felt COVERED in bodily fluids.







: I was just totally icked, you know? I hate feeling like that. Luckily it takes a while to build to that feeling. Under normal circumstances, I can deal with copious amounts of fluid leaking from her face with no adverse reactions on my part.







:


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Sha, we are finally DONE with snot. Cully is one of those "pick your nose and eat it" kids, so I was gagging on a daily basis watching him do that and trying to gently correct him to a tissue. of course sam would get ALL SORT OF grossed out and make a big production out of it when he did it in front of her, which made him do it even more, so yeah. Ugh.

hitting/slapping - he was doing this about 4 months ago or so and I think he's mostly over it now. he's still not very verbal so he gets soooo frustrated. he throws stuff all the time, but we're working on that. when he's frustrated and wants to throw things I take him to his ball pit in the basement and let him throw balls, or take him to his room and let him throw a nerf ball off his wall.

He also slaps his sister whenever DH or I do anything to make him mad.







Then when he gets yelled at by her or corrected by us, he wraps his arms around her leg (usually where he hits her) and kisses her and says "HI, HI" like he's being all nice. He's so rotten.

We have TWO canines broken through on top. We have those, the two bottom canines, and then that's it til 2 year molars. Dear god, is teething almost done?!?!?

*cue parting storm clouds and beautiful rainbows and a sunny daisy-filled field with lots of happy, fat, hopping bunnies*


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Well, thank GOD we were done teething long ago. He had every tooth in his head at 15 months, except for 2 yr molars.

And I think he's started on those!! SHOOT ME!!

On the other hand...Physical therapy thinks he'll be done in 2 weeks!! he's so strong now...he can run without falling, and holds his upper body up really well now!


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Wow Bama, that is great! Go Schuy!

Teeth... this week Elaina has gotten two canines, the bottom left and the top right! Still got the opposites of those to go, and the two year molars.

She has been very defiant lately... ie instead of just saying no when i ask her something, she YELLS no and stomps and flails her arms. Dunno if she's grumpy cause of the teething or if this is some terrible twos business.... oy...

SA - I feel the same way when Elaina is sick... like I will never again be free of this coating of bodily fluids.







Blech.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

I made Istra an amber teething necklace yesterday... we've still got one canine and the 2 year molars to go. If anyone wants me to make one for them, PM me.







It's really easy and I like that sort of thing. Actually, I'm thinking of starting up a nursing necklace and teething necklace biz.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

bama: that's impressive about being done with PT!

I had by OB appt today. 34 weeks tomorrow. That is so crazy. The doc felt for baby's position and commented that she thinks this will be an 8 pound baby. Please could I go into spont labor before by due date so I don't get a 9 pound baby????

Maddie was talking to me last night. It went something like this:
Maddie: Mommy, I really want a baby sister, but I think it's a baby brother.
Me: Why do you say that?
Maddie: Well, your tummy is REALLY big and boys have big muscles. That's why your tummy is so big.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

well, the panty excitment continues! i can't wait!

michelle- how adorable- i guess when your belly moves, he is flexing those gigantic muscles?

eisa is starting to get a little more "testy" too. she hears, but very obviously doesn't react when i ask her to do things- "don't push the chairs around the room" type of stuff. she looks like "what are you gonna do about it?"

speaking of....
mcs


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

MCS - Yes! That stare! It just says 'make me'! It's not surprising I guess that so many parents _do_... that challenge is hard to back away from. Our big battle is over climbing onto the arm of the chair... which I understand it prolly doesn't make sense to her that she can climb onto the seat but not the arm... I ask her to sit down and when she doesn't I take her and set her on the floor... maybe I should just put her back in the seat of the chair at that point? She fell off the arm onto her little wooden chair and cut/bruised her little butt so I created a no-chair arm tolerance policy but maybe that wasn't the best course of action.

*sigh* Remember when all you had to do was stick a nipple in their mouths 20 times a day and snuggle them a lot?


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Selena... any package yet?


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Davina! Yes, I got the panties today! they're pretty cool. I'm so impressed with them... they're great!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

We want pics!!!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Oy...well, I have to say that we're just entering the defiant stage, b/c he's just now strong and healthy!! He can climb onto the table!! he can climb onto our huge bed!! Its insane.

you guys should see him...he's HUGE!!! He looks like a little linebacker all of a sudden. He actually has fat thighs....like 2 separate rolls!! and big cheeks!! and a huge belly!

He's also really heavy n ow...he was so light for so long, now its all i can do to carry him from car to building without my arm slipping!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
We want pics!!!










RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 

He's also really heavy n ow...he was so light for so long, now its all i can do to carry him from car to building without my arm slipping!

It's great to hear you complain about this! I'm so glad that he's doing well! He's just going to take off and I think you've already been able to see that.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I keep telling him he has rocks in his butt!!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Bama,I'm with mclisa....those are the best complaints I've ever heard.







Yay for Schuy!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I need to get some fat pics of his fat rolls....so cute!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

i want to see pictures of shuy's little rolls!
and melissa's little man flexing!
and selena's home-made underwear!
let me see if i can get some pictures up before eisa sleeps.

oh, last night was terrible- she cried herself into hysteria for hilger so i went in and nursed her down. i think the big experiment is over. good news is that....
she slept the whole night through in her own crib! i don't know if she was so exhausted from the crying or if it is b/c it is sooo hot in our apt- 81 degrees! holy moly are we hot, but after having no heat in december, we are afraid to complain.

goodnight,
mcs


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Quote:

He's also really heavy n ow...he was so light for so long, now its all i can do to carry him from car to building without my arm slipping!
That is so awesome, Bama!!! Really great to hear.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Bama, I'll trade you pics of the homemade undies for pics of Schuy's fat rolls.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

yay schuy!








mcs

still here. still pg. still b*tchy. ds is going to daycare tomorrow thankfully. his behavior is out of control and i think he just needs a change of scenery since he hasn't gone in so long. i'm supposed to go to the mw but i'm going to cancel because i'm too lazy to drive the 45 minutes only to have her tell me i'm fine. the baby will come out when he's ready. ugh. i have class in the morning. i hate sitting in those desks with my belly!!!!!!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twouglyducks* 
That is so awesome, Bama!!! Really great to hear.



















Yay!! Let's see some chub pics!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Anne, I couldn't imagine trying to squeeze into a desk at this point. At least my office chair can scoot back to made room for my expanding belly.

We're off to the Omaha zoo today for one last trip before I'm too far along to travel. It's going to be in the 50's there.

Off to pack some snacks and get DH out of bed. He is so not a morning person and hates leaving early for trips. I just laugh at him. My parents would have had us out the door by 7. We'll be lucky to leave by 9.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

ds is at daycare. the house is quiet.... i called and told the mw's office that ds was sick so i couldn't make the appointment. so glad that i don't have to drive that far today







:


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

congratulations anne! a quiet house- take a bath, listen to music, watch bad tv. don't clean!
mcs


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Yeah! No nesting!







Have a good relaxing day, today, Anne. You deserve it.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

ha! i wish i could relax but i've got class in an hour. 2 of them actually then i've got a long list of running to do while i'm toddler free. never a dull moment at my house. lets not forget the midterm paper that i have due tomorrow!!!







: sometimes i think i would be really bored if i weren't so busy. other times, i just want to hide under the covers and never come out. J said i can do that on Saturday though


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

tryin to make stupid photobucket work!







:
rl]


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

BAMA!!! omg LOOK at him!







He looks just PERFECT!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Bama, he's filled out so much!!!







He looks just fantastic.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i think his legs are fatter than Spuds! wow! look at him grow







he's adorable bama


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

His legs are definitely fatter than Joey's.







ooooh I just wanna pinch those cheeks
















(I'd never really pinch anyone's cheeks. I don't know WHY I said that.







: )


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Sorry to double post....running the risk of becoming a serial poster, here









Just wanted to let you guys know, since you'd been following my nephew's story along with me, that he had surgery done yesterday to correct the problem with his kidney. It doesn't drain fast/well enough and it turns out they needed to put a stint into one of the tubes that transports the urine, to keep it open. He's doing okay, came through the surgery fine. He's developed a bit of a fever, so they're watching him closely, and as of this morning, he hadn't eaten anything yet, so that was a minor concern as well. But, all in all he came through with flying colors and should be home in a couple days.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

SA- but they already circ'ed him right?
hope he has a fast recovery- i am glad that they found the problem.

bama! he looks fantastic! except for the red face- that is so gross! lol!

anne- saturday,saturday,saturday......

mcs


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

here- i finnally got some pictures of e up. our camera is doing funny things- you can see some of the pictures have lines through them and are extra dark or light, but you get the idea. i wanted to put cuter pictures of her on the toilet, but they seemed to show a little much for the internet.
now i am the serial poster SA.
mcs
www.schmerwitz.shutterfly.com

i know, i put our name up again. i am not sure how to change the name of our page.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

I love the clogs, mcs.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

e is so cute!

SA-prayers for your nephew. poor little dude. i hope he feels better soon!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

oh, and some strange urge possessed me to buy matching light bulbs for our ceiling fans today. if that's not nesting, i'm not sure what is







:


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Can't we do one that says Rest of Feb!









SA I hope everything goes well for your nephew







:

Emmy GOODNESS!!! Well thats one way to get new tires! Remember they come in pairs at sears!







That still gets me all wild! taking advantage of a momma thats stranded with two small children







:

Anne I think that nesting is part of resting when your nearly due! It feels good to clean and pack and do errands!







You know it will be nice to have help but when I finally sent DH back to work it was kind of nice. Like he wasn't in my way! But I always welcomed the weekends! I got good at only sleeping two days out of five!









MCS Way cute! OMGosh!!!!

Bama I love chunky babes!

exstasis How much are your teething necklaces?

MCLISA how was the zoo? We dont have any around here!

Well I spoke with all the window guys and it looks like I can get all ten done! How cool is that! DH is checking out trucks online and really badly wants an avalanche! I told him we'll see. Hes a tad unreasonable sometimes so I have a hard time with large purchases and him!

I need to try to contact some local mommas and setup a play date for Nolan and Alicia. School vaca is sucking me dry! Maybe some kind of change will help us out! Nolan is at that I can't explain what I want so I'll just scream and flip out until you get it right! Alicia is relatively easy to take except when she can't have what she wants and starts whining and pouting.

Do any of your toddlers ever gag themselves into puking? I notice that Nolan puts his hand down his throat (I'm thinking because his molars are coming in) and pukes! I actually thought he was ill until I caught on! What do you all think of that!

Well I have to go hope all of you have a great night! I will try to get on tomorrow but Like Emmy said its school vaca!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

thanks!! I was trying to capture how freaking chubby he is!!! Its hard to get him to be still. He actually has fat legs, which NO child of mine has ever had!!!
Its just so insane to watch him run wild, screeching with joy, and how huge his hands and feet are!! His hands actually have dimples on the backs


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Michelle, yes he's the one who was circ'd. They knew what the problem was before he was born wrt the kidney not draining well enough. He was going to have to have this surgery anyway. Which is just more evidence, I feel, that they got bad advice from a crappy physician.







If the surgery is going to fix his kidney issue (which he's supposed to grow out of within a few years, anyway) then WHY did he need to be circ'd?

Anyway....thanks everyone for the good vibes and thoughts and prayers. DH talked to SIL last night and it looks like they're going home today.







Joey's not snotty at all today so far, so I'm thinking of going over there after work to see him, since I didn't get to see him in the hospital.







He's really the most darling little baby.







If anyone wants to see him and has myspace, my sil has pics of him on her page. You can stalk her from my friends list. She's the second chick listed.







(The first chick is the oft mentioned best friend in FL.







)

Bonnie, Joey has put her hand way back in her mouth a few times, and made herself gag, but she's never made herself vomit. Not sure what to think about that.







I'm sure it's probably just something new that he discovered, and it should get old pretty quickly, once he realizes that it hurts and tastes really nasty.









Bama, I keep looking at those pics of Schuy.







He's sooo chubby.









Michelle, Ei-a is GORGEOUS! We've got to get our girls together before H gets some fabulous job in some other part of the country







and you guys move away.









Which reminds me, the Somerset Chapter HMN is having a meeting about vaccines if you're interested. Let me know and I'll send you the info. And, the LLL conference thing in Somerset is April 21st. Families are welcome, and it's going to be pretty huge. I can get you info on that too, if you're interested.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

I just got the "Vaccinations: A Thoughtful Parent's Guide: How to Make Safe, Sensible Decisions about the Risks, Benefits, and Alternatives" book by Aviva Jill Romm. DH is surprisingly mostly anti-vax, especially the MMR and DTP, until Cully's at least 5, but we're still just not sure what to do after that. So, we decided to just read this and see what's up. gotta run to work, more later


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

still pg. yuck. i sent ds to daycare again today because my paper still isn't done and we have a house showing tonight. there's no way i could keep him from destroying the house while typing a paper.

emmy-let us know about the book. i'm curious. the only vax we're really doing is the DTaP since we're outside a lot and almost never in shoes i worry about ds stepping on something. also, with as clumsy as he is we just don't want to take any chances with tetanus.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Emmy, come down to Jersey next month for the vax thing. This woman is a great speaker and her presentation is VERY informative. I'm dead serious. You guys can stay with us if you want to come but don't want to shell out dough for a hotel.

DH was very on the fence about vaxing. He supported me in not vaxing right away, but he still wanted to vaccinate her eventually. Then, he came with me to my HMN meeting, where this lady was speaking and when we got in the car to go home, I said, "Well? What'd you think?" and he said, "How do we get her in school without vaccinating?"









But, anyway, seriously...if you guys can come, come.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

it never ceases to crack me up that that's the first q uestion....HOW do we get them in school?? Exemptions are lovely. Lovely little things. I should know!

It was so sad y'all...we were sitting there today waiting for our speech therapy, and there's this baby . He is obviously sick with something...really delayed, really floppy. Not good. And i hear his mama talking about " We got all his shots yesterday!!!" Like it was the most wonderful thing in the world, and all I can think is how bad for that baby's brain those shots are.

And to be even more astounding...there's a cyber acquaintance I have whose boys have schuy's same immune disorder.

I just asked her in general once about vaxes, and she said nonchalantly that they have their antibodies tested every few months, and if they're low, they get REVAXED AGAIN. OMG OMG . There's no telling how many multiple doses of vaxes those boys have had...the youngest is 3 months older than ds, the older one is almost 4. OMG . No wonder their immune systems are pitiful and dont work *sobs*

It just astounds me at these special needs who need the most protection against the garbage in vaxes, and they're pounded the most







:

In Good news....again 6 spontaneous words, 12 imitated. He's also reaching for Hair if we ask where his hair is. He knows "shoe", and we're working on nose and eyes.

They're going to reevaluate him in mid march and see where he is. Not release him, b/c he's a non eater, but just test his skills.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Oh yay!! I love to hear about Shuyler's progress, Bama. : D Sounds like he is moving along at an AMAZING pace these days! Too fun!

(Y'all notice how Emmy disappeared when I told her to come to Jersey?







: )


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 

(Y'all notice how Emmy disappeared when I told her to come to Jersey?







: )


I'd disappear too...nothing in Jersey for me


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey now! I didnt say MOVE to Jersey! I said visit Jersey for an informative enlightening lecture on the evils of vaccines.

Right up YOUR alley, missy.







:

Besides...I'm in Jersey.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

well......
i gott-em! they are so cute sharron anne! definatly worth the wait! comfy and sexy. i'll post pics. later.
and, yes, i would like info about both events. i know it seems obvious to most of you, but i still struggle with the vax issue and hilger sais that we can do whatever i feel is best, but i know that he isn't really "buying" the arguments. the meeting that we went to last week just kind of sealed the image of people too easily swept up into conspiracy theorys for him.
and, yea! lets get together.

bama- it is so good to hear so much good news about shuy. everyday!
about double vaxing- what?! i didn't know they did that!
also, in ny you need to have a religious exemption for not vaxing, but i feel uncomfortable using that b/c i am not religious- same for schools (though i am not really worried about that at this point) do you know any clever ways around this?

thanks for all of the compliments on eisa- let me tell you, it isn't just the pictures,she really is cute! believe me, i am not biased at all.

anne- good luck with the paper today. it must be so hard to concentrate.

have a good day,
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 
Hey now! I didnt say MOVE to Jersey! I said visit Jersey for an informative enlightening lecture on the evils of vaccines.

Right up YOUR alley, missy.







:

Besides...I'm in Jersey.
















Eh that's true. If I could get ammo on vaccines AND visit with SA, I might do it.







for a couple days









MCS....Its apparently something that's done by certain immunologists. They figure if the child's immune system is "low", they need to Revax them constantly to push the immunity up!!! I dont even know how many rounds of vaxes those kids have had









and here's the thing to remember about E*sa...you can always do them later. You cant take them back. Keep nursing her, and doing what you're doing . Let her experience a little illness here and there, and her body will grow SO STRONG. My dd is living proof. We have literally just hung in there and let her weather things, and in the end, she is strong as an ox in her immune system.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

I was at work, Sha!!








mcs - I will not sign a religious exemption, as I'm atheist, but there are always work arounds. The vax board was really informative for that, and I only briefly investigated it.

Bams - so sad about the double vaxes. I was reading about the MMR and how it's so ucky in general, but it blew my mind that because 5% - just *5%* of kids don't get the full antibodies, they use that as an excuse to mandate 2 doses for everyone. WTF?? :crazy
It's such a yucky industry. AS for now, the tetanus is the only one we would want out of the DTaP, but no way will I get the whole thing. Sam is fully vaxed according to schedule, and I'll never forget the DTaP Scream. It wasn't until much later that I realized what it was, and I've never forgiven myself.








We have a friend who's son had a severe speech/language/cognitive reaction to the MMR (and he was a hard-core pro-vaxxer) and his experience really hit dh hard...I was shocked that dh is *probably* more anti-vax than I am, at this point.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Michelle! YAY for panty love!







I'm so glad you finally got them







:







:

NJ requires a religious exemption, too. No philosphical ones here. I'm not overly religious, but I do believe in God. And I'll totally use that to protect my kids from vaxes. DH isn't religious at all, but he figures he can use my faith in this case







:

The vax presentation isn't in Somerset, after all. It's in Flemington, which is about a half an hour further west. I'll send you the info, though. I, personally, think that it's worth the travel time.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne* 

he figures he can use my faith in this case







:

.


That's what I call sharing!!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

still here. still pg....


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

For the record - we just discovered that Cully LOVES sushi (with cooked fish only).


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

uke Emmy that's gross. Icky gross







:


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

You don't like sushi bama!?
We are going to one of the best sushi/sashimi restaurants in Boston tomorrow night for my sister's birthday. I haven't been since last year, it's such a pain in the butt to get reservations for, so I am soooooooooooo excited. My sister and I were looking at the menu online today and I got craving sushi so bad that I stopped at the grocery store and bought a box.







(It's actually REALLY good sushi at the grocery store, believe it or not!) I could eat sushi every single freaking day.

In other news, I think I'm getting my period back. It's just spotting, so it's not too bad.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Emmy, I'm in the midwest, so I think of fish as gross. It's so hard to get good seafood out here. I'm in the "sushi = yuck" group.

S-A: I'm not getting to Jersey anytime soon (moving or a meeting) so please take notes and share them here for the rest of us from the vax talk. I'd love to hear that opinion. I might have to check into the book that Emmy mentioned.

The Zoo was great! It was so nice to be outside after the last couple of weeks with below zero highs. Not crowded at all. The girls traveled well. Claire was a hoot there. She loved watching the penguins swim. Every time they popped their heads out of the water she would pop up onto her tip toes. When she saw the fish she would open and close her mouth making a popping sound. Then in the swamp exhibit she pointed at an alligator, said "alligator", then opened a closed her hands saying "Snap! Snap! Snap!" Ellysia informed us that when she turns 4 she is going to visit Australia. She is fascinated by that county. I think it's the kangaroos. Her birthday is in April...

Anne: get your homework done!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

yah, no good seafood around here. Not touching most fish..specially not raw fish!







:

and speaking of AF...I think mine is fading. Finally! I'm on month 5 of mirena, and my "period" is just spotting.

In weirder Mirena news...I have a friend who's a student midwife, doula, etc. She has met 2 women irl who got pregnant on the mirena!!!







:







: One lost the baby, one carried the baby to term with the Mirena imbedded in the baby's thigh! It was surgically removed after birth. i was like...YIKES!!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
yah, no good seafood around here. Not touching most fish..specially not raw fish!







:

and speaking of AF...I think mine is fading. Finally! I'm on month 5 of mirena, and my "period" is just spotting.

In weirder Mirena news...I have a friend who's a student midwife, doula, etc. She has met 2 women irl who got pregnant on the mirena!!!







:







: One lost the baby, one carried the baby to term with the Mirena imbedded in the baby's thigh! It was surgically removed after birth. i was like...YIKES!!

creepy.

and yes michelle, i finished my paper and it was turned in by noon


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh, I wish I could like sushi again. When I was pregnant with dd I ate it A LOT... craved it. I thought I would eat it in the first month or so of this pg and now I've totally got an aversion to it.

I think I've just got to get a nice avocado roll and some veggie tempura to cure myself.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh, and the story about the mirena is freaky. I thinking of getting one after ds is born. But I just don't know... I don't like hormones and I don't like the thought of stuff inside me! But I don't want to get pg again!

My MIL got pg with DH's sister with an IUD in... and then they lost it for 30 years until she started having issues and they did some scans and found it embedded in her uterus.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

: Emmy, Joey had her first taste of sushi the other night. A cucumber roll...didn't make it past her lips







: The face was priceless and I wish I'd taken a picture.









Obviously, she's got my tastes. I've never been able to eat anything remotely fishy. I think that this is a direct result of my mother forcing me to eat those nasty fried fish stick things you can get in the freezer section of the grocery store. And when I say forcing, I mean FORCING. Like, physically forcing.

Anyway, I gag on anything remotely fishy. Which sucks, because sushi looks really good. (as does shrimp and lobster and.....:sigh: )


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

hey! e had her first california roll the other day. she was kind of like "ah, take it or leave it" which is pretty much her reaction to any food. but she does usually like rice so i thought she would like it.
our japaneese friend's wife is having her baby in just a few weeks and i got them a book called "my first book of sushi" one rhyme sais ".......miso in my sippy cup" i think that is so funny. i want to get that melissa and doug velcro sushi set to go along as a gift.

glad the zoo was fun michelle- i am dying to get outdoors too. we had a nice day a few days ago, but i mistimed the day and eisa fell asleep just befor we made it to the park. i have a free ticket from being bumped and i think i will use it for florida. sunshine.......yum.

ei has another cold and it is giving her a bad mood. poor girl.

and poor SA with the fish sticks!

scary mirena story! i have the same thoughts, selena, i don't like the idea of something being up inside or the hormones.

have any of you experienced more hormonal periods after having a baby? these last few timees have been pretty rough on me- a lot of pimples and verrry moody. i was used to these delicate panty liner periods with just a little cramping.

mcs


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

oh cripes, michelle, I was just talking about this the other day. I am TOTALLY emotional with my period since I had Joey. I always had some PMS, but OMG I am like a raging hormonal beast for about a full week each month. The worst part is, I KNOW I'm being hormonal and irrational when I'm being hormonal and irrational and there is nothing I can do about it. Not a single thing. It sucks.

I'm hoping that it's the combo of bfing hormones and af hormones, and that when Joey weans, I'll stop being so insane with af's arrival. We'll see.....

(Just one more reason to hurry up and get pregnant again!







: )


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Well well Yesterday was quite eventfull so I couldn't get on the comp! I painted the bedroom ceiling and the hallway! How good am I! I still need to paint DD's bedroom door and the awfull green door in the kitchen! (Whoever painted this house was so BAD at painting!)

Vaccines- After Nolan was born a nurse came into my room and pushed the sleeve to my johnny up (I was sitting on the edge of the bed nursing Nolan) She then proceeded to say "I am just giving you the MMR vaccine. You need it before discharge." She then proceeded to give it to me. Just like that! No one even asked if I wanted it! Here I was a 26 year old woman getting stabbed with a needle and not saying a word! I was in awe and as I think about this now I feel annoyed. The least they could have done is asked if I wanted it or told me they were going to get it and they would be right back! So many times I've felt violated with healthcare issues!

Mirena-I have been advised by my doctor not to get one. He said that HE doesn't feel comfortable giving them to woman who are on the fence about more children. He mentioned those situations and said that really it is USUALLY a safe option but in someone so young he likes the tried and true pill. So that is the way we went. I love my pill though because I know that I have gotten pregnant each time I wanted after going off of it. It feels safe to me. However I would like the convience of something like Mirena! Maybe when I know I don't want more kids! (I'm pretty sure now!







)

Seafood is NASTY!!! My rule of thumb, If it lived in the water I don't want it!







DH loves his shrimp and he would love a lobster but just the smell is so nasty to me!

Well I am out of time those naughty girls are downstairs screaming and giggling which is not good! All I can think is Please don't wake Nolan!









Well have a good day ladies!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Happy Due Date to ME!!! and yes, i'm still pregnant with no end in sight. i even went to class this morning. my prof thought i was nuts









mirena-i'm still 95% sure i'm getting one after this babe only because i need a solution for my endo and no pill that i've tried has done anything to slow my bleeding and make me ill. the shot makes me puke and bleed continuously too so that's out. i've tried all sorts of pills and i have adverse effects to estro and progest combos as well as the mini pill plus they dry up my milk super quick. so, this looks like the best option right now. i know that we want to have another babe in the next 2-3 years but my mw said that the IUD should still be ok to use on a short term basis.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

We only planned to leave ours in for a couple years.

I am taking ds to the dermatologist on Monday, and dh asked "If he has eczema, are we done?"














: i was like NO!

I need to have another baby. or two. Just not tomorrow please.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

compared to everything else, eczema should be a breeze for S! i hope he's ok. both ds and i have it so we're constantly smeared in natural gentles baby eczema cream. atleast we smell yummy







and i would love to have another baby tomorrow







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anabellee* 
i would love to have another baby tomorrow







:









See, you are funny, not crabby!

bama: Claire has eczema. lots of lotion for us. It's not that big of deal now that she isn't getting impetigo on top of it.

We survived out photo session. Claire has a cold so she was loaded up on ibuprofen and wasn't the best. She shot several memory cards of pics so I know we will get some good ones. I'll get to see them on Wednesday. I can't wait!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

still pregnant


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

to make things worse... we all have some sort of puking and pooping bug again! hooray for being ill on my due date and having to go up and down 2 flights of stairs to wash loads of puked on laundry







:

not to mention, we have a house showing tomorrow morning too







:


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

poor anne!







are you sick too or is it just Spud? We're all sick here as well... though not the puking pooping kind. Ick.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

ugh, Anne, that's LOUSY. Hope it's the quick, 24 hour kind of bug.

Bama - I thought of you last night when I was eating a piece of raw octopus and scallop and eel.







We spent entirely too much time eating entirely too much sushi last night (and I had a bit too much saki, but it wore off before I even left the restaurant). But it was good, it was nice to get out of the house and spend time with some friends, and Cully did fine with Sam's dad (he is the Baby Whisperer). He dropped him off at 8:30, he was asleep at 8:45, and he slept until we picked him up at 1:30am. DH was mostly a sushi virgin, and he is now obsessed.
You guys have any good weekend plans (besides Anne going into labor...







)?
Lots of laying around and knitting for me, I think. I'm at work right now, leaving shortly.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

EEEEWWWW Anne...I'd be thankful for that bug...it might help you dilate...and it might not be a "bug" at alll....lots of women do the nausea/pooop/puke thing right before they go into labor...here's hoping!!

And EEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW to Emmy. That's just nasty.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

anne- how terrible! i hope you feel better pronto. that is totally not fair.

emmy- it is so great that you have that relationship with sams dad. a night out is greattttttt ah? i need another.
i have often wondered how either of my g-ma's handled all of their kids (one with 7 the other 8) but i have found out that they both used bb-sitter's alot (and had extended family galore.) my mothers parents were really active and went dancing every weekend while the kids were with a sitter and my fathers family lived on a military base and she would often drop the kids at the day care. now, don't get me wrong, they both worked HARD (as well as cooking big meals and cleaning my mother's mom also worked at their store) but they did have help. oh, another perk- grocery delivery service! wouldn't that be a dream?

michelle- i had impetego when i was a kid- itttchhyyyy! and awful. poor baby.

yea, so we are laying low this weekend too. e still has a cold- she was coughing up a storm in the middle of the night and i finally gave her some little colds cough medicine. she kept asking for "milch" (means cow's milk to her) but i didn't want to give it to her b/c i thought it would just make more flem. finally, i gave in and heated some up- then she didn't want it! dh has her out right now- she has been so clingy, i just really needed a break.

so, to make my post even longer- we had to call the cops on our neighbors last night. we were watching a movie and i thought i heard someone screaming, so i pushed mute- then we heard the woman yelling "stop it your hurting me" over and over- dh ran to the window and thought he saw the little boy outside being pushed around. so he yelled for me to call and started to run outside. so, i called ,but at the same time was trying to stop him from running outside. just last week we talked about what we would do if ever the little boy were in danger and both said we would help. but now, when the time came, i was just imagining dh being shot or something and i was so afraid. well, he didn't go outside, just looked and saw that the boy was not even out there, that had only been his imgination i guess. so after me yelling at him to come upstairs and the operator yelling at me to talk into the phone, 4 cop cars showed up in like 3 min.
i don't know what happened, but they didn't stay long. i am really tired of being afraid though. last night i also saw on the news that there is a man breaking into houses in my neighborhood at all times of the day. great. we have three doors with locks before you get into our place, but still....i have been looking at craigslist.

oh, hattoo- how about you? did you guys move? did i miss that?

well, i am going to look for a ticket for dh to florida- we are going! i can feel the sun already.......mmmmmmmm

mcs


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

I'M BACK ONLINE!!!!!!!!

I'll be back later to read and catch up... can't wait!


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm here too. I've been reading along and looking at everyone's pictures - beautiful kids, guys. It's a good thing we don't all enter the same baby contest 'cause they'd have the world's biggest tie and have to buy more prizes!

Wow life is busy with 2 kids. A few of you already know this, and those of you with more are probably laughing, thinking 'you don't know busy'. I am having a great time, though. No such thing as boredom!! Sage has been really whiny lately but I'm sure it's because of her stomach and eye teeth. She's chewing her fingers, drooling and rosy rosy cheeks. Anyways, she's still not taking anything out on the baby. I feel happy with that.

I will post pics, I just really haven't had time and keep forgetting our camera downstairs. Matthew's really cute, though. Just trust me. He's got baby acne now, which I have the worst time not picking at. I had the same problem with Sage. I hope it goes away soon because my willpower is getting weaker. I used it all up quitting smoking.

No mcs, we haven't moved. I feel your pain with the neighbours, though. You guys did the right thing. We live so far apart yet by reading our posts, you'd think we were neighbours! We're going to try to stick it out here until fall. We keep all the lights on in our backyard and living room so think a shooting is less likely. Maybe someone will just smack into their car again or something.

Anyways, I'd better be off. Those of you speaking of night's off, I'm jealous. We had a few before Matthew, but not enough!! I'm considering pumping this time....


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anabellee* 
still pregnant









Me too!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Mcs: that is way too scary! Come out to the boring midwest. Less crime, less open minded...

Anne: hugs out to you! Maybe this is Mother Nature's way to get you to nest? With all of that laundry action.... I'm so not helpful, am I??? Feel free to make fun of me when it's after Easter and I'm late.

OK, work is calling.... can't they see it is a blizzard (almost) out there and I'm not going to work anymore tonight???


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Is it March yet?

Happy due date Anne! Any day now! I do hope your feeling better! However Bama is right with Noley I felt like I had a flu or something and it turns out I was having a baby! I thought I would be sick and I kept breaking down in tears! (I kept trying to go to the bathroom too! I was sure it was going to help!)

Well ladies there isn't a lot of crime in this home but that skinny house on dirty street we were living in this time last year was terriable! In this area that is the WORST and most talked about area in the police log! It was scary!

So remember that truck we were needing to buy? Well thats done DH found out how much we were getting for taxes and went crazy and bought it! I am happy but I feel a little ill about it! I don't like change so much or debt! But I got us a good deal and got DH to agree that we don't need the honda prelude anymore and hes willing to sell it now! So theres a bonus! (for those that don't know the honda is a car that DH has had since he was a young thing picking up chicks. Car seats DO NOT fit in the car!) So we now own an avalanche. Alicia thought it was wonderfull!









Well I have to get going sorry no personals but its late and I'm so tired! Again I hope you and spud feel better Anne!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

we had a baby this morning!!!!! Joseph Michael was born at 856am after a very hectic night and morning. we just got home a bit ago so i'm going to sleep and i'll post the story tomorrow. it was unbelievable







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

:







:














:














:







:

WHAT?? WE TOLD YOU!!! LOL that wasnt a bug!! It was a baby!!1























Hurrry up and tell us the story!!! WOOHOOO!!!


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

congrats anne!!!!! welcome joseph!!!!

can't wait to hear all about him and his birth


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Congratulations Anne!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

thanks








it was a bug though cause we're all still sick. dh and i think we have strep. hes going to the doc in the morning then if he's got it i'll go too







: will ds2 be ok through bm if i'm sick too?


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Yay Anne! and welcome Joseph! I can't wait to read about the whole thing!! How is Spud liking his new brother?


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k4...l_lee/boob.jpg
http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k4...el_lee/Joe.jpg

Spud is still at daycare, dh is going to pick him up now


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh Anne, he's precious.








Congratulations!!!!!! I can't wait to hear your birth story.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Quote:

we had a baby this morning!!!!! Joseph Michael was born at 856am after a very hectic night and morning. we just got home a bit ago so i'm going to sleep and i'll post the story tomorrow. it was unbelievable
WOW!! He is beautiful!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS ANNE and joseph and spud and dh!!! he is so sweet and new and little. how are you holding up? i sure hope you don't have strep. i don't think you can pass it through the milk, but maybe you should call your mw.
how did the house showing go? lol.
,jhfreq11qOKKKKKK,BNNNNNNNNVV (that is "congratulations" from E)
lets hear the story as soon as you feel better!

mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm sorry you're really sick, but yes nurse nurse nurse and he should be fine...

And he is adorable...so tiny!!







I want to hold him and snuggle!!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I also want to know if he came flying out like gangbusters!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

i forgot to tell a dream i had with emmy last night. it was a family event and we were eating sushi (nevvver gonna happen irl) and emmy and alex were there sitting the couch listening, very politly, to my mom saying "well, i don't know what you call these things (hand roll) but i have read that you can eat as many as you like- guess, go ahead- guess..i'll tell you- only 1/2 a calorie per bite!" and into her mouth she popped it.
i was like "oh mother..." and that was it, i can't really remember the rest. somthing about my grandparents...
i guess your own crazy mom gave you plenty of patience for mine. lol.
mcs


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Boy, I happened to check in at the right time -- congratulations, Anne! Joseph is just beautiful (and I love that name!). Enjoy your babymoon


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

That is so exciting, Anne!! Hope you are all adjusting well to your beautiful new baby! Thanks for getting the pictures up already! I can't wait for the details! I just want to snuggle with him!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

YAY!!! Happy birthday, Joseph!!! (Joey approves of his name, btw







: )

I wasn't going to check in here tonight, since I am sooo tired I can't even stand it







But I'm so glad I did!









He's PRECIOUS Anne. Totally precious!







Enjoy your babymoon!









Joey's sleeping in her OWN BED tonight; will explain and let you know how it went sometime tomorrow.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I am DYING for a birth story here!!

I shouldnt fuss. I made you g uys wait 10 days for Schuys!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Who is sneaking caffeine to Claire???? I want to know who is slipping her anti-sleeping drugs???? Anyone??









For the last two nights she has not slept well. Saturday night she got up for her bottle at 4. Then we couldn't get her to fall back asleep until 5:30!! She would just hollar in her crib "Mommy! Daddy! Mommy! Daddy!" She didn't want more to eat. She just wasn't sleepy. Last night she wouldn't go to bed. I rocked her, fed her, and put her in her bed and at first you could hear her playing in her crib. Then she got bored and started crying. DH brought her out to me. She pointed at the TV, gave her hand signal and said "Blues Clues". I told her the TV had gone to sleep for the night. So she fussed until she got 2 books read to her. Then back to her bed. We rocked while she played with her bottle. Finally, I told her that everyone was asleep and she needed to go to sleep too and I wasn't coming back in. Poor thing cried when I put her in her crib. She finally went to sleep and didn't get up until 3 and went straight back to sleep. Oh maternity leave is going to be alot of fun...


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Oh, gosh, Michelle. I'm sorry







I hate nights like that.









By direct contrast, last night was the best night EVER at our house. Joey's had a crib/toddler bed since she was in an infant. We got it from someone on freecycle, because I wanted a crib in her room.







: We were never really married to the idea of cosleeping, though, either. So if she wanted out of our bed, we wanted to be prepared.









Well, it's been a great stuffed animal holder for the past year or so.







The mattress has been on the floor next to our mattress. Some nights she slept on it, others, not so much









This week, Paul and I are headed to that expo in CA, and my mom is going to stay at the house with Joey and Baxter. So, I took Joey's mattress out of our room and put it back in the toddler bed last night. (There's a twin bed in there that my mom's going to sleep on; she can't sleep on our bed, because of all the dog fur. She's allergic.)

Well, you would have think I dropped Disneyland right in the middle of her toyroom.







: When it was time for bed, she made it more than clear that she wanted to lay down in HER bed ("Joey, you want to go sleep in the big bed?" "Noooooooo....Jo-jo bed!"







: ) So, I went in with her and we read a couple stories. Then she wanted milk, so I laid down with her (the bed's rated for 300 pounds, so I don't have to worry about that--yet.







: ) and she nursed for a little while, rolled over and went to sleep!

I brought my pillow and a blanket in and slept on the twin bed in there, so if she woke up, she wouldn't be alone. She didn't wake up till almost 4AM! And, she didn't want to get in bed with me, she asked me to get out of bed and go nurse her in her own bed again!







: So I did, and she fell back asleep and I went back to the twin. Then she woke up at 6am in a wonderful mood!









It was a GREAT night! And there was no fussing, crying, groping, clawing, temper losing, kicking, punching, biting or anything else that's been making our nights hell for the past few months.

YAY for SLEEP!







:

And then, when my mom got there this morning, Joey dragged her into her room to show her that she "Sept! sept! Jo-jo! SEPT! BED!" last night







:

She made it equally clear that she plans on sleeping in there again tonight. Which rocks.







: Like I said, I've never been married to co-sleeping. It's what worked for us for a while. And as frustrated as I was getting with it, I wasn't going to push her out till she was ready. I was just waiting for her cue. I guess "Nooooooo...Jo-jo bed!" was the cue!







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

WOW SA!! That's amazing that she can communicate like that!

My dd was like that...really opinionated, and showed us what she wanted.

She moved herself into a crib pretty early, then came back to our bed in her toddler years. Just now moved back to her own bed









S will be in a crib for a loooong time b/c of his pump and equipment. He needs to be confined, or walking away from his pump...well, that's not a pretty picture.

gotta take ds to the dermatologist today...his skin is just so irritated. Ugh.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Yeah, I should add that I'm fully expecting some sleep regression, here. When we get back from CA and when the newness of the whole "Jo-jo Bed" thing wears off. Which is fine. If she spends ONE night in her own bed a week, I think I'd be able to handle the other six nights a lot better.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Sorry about the rough night mclisa.... we've had rough nights lately too. Or rather, rough mornings... DD is teething and therefore waking up at way before dawn. I have a hard time dealing with waking up before the sun but at least she sleeps well at night I guess...







:

SA - woohoo! You give me hope!







We will be moving DD to a twin mattress next to our bed as soon as we have the $$... Don't you love the little toddler sentences, so cute.

Anne, Joseph is just as beautiful as can be! You're giving me serious baby lust here!


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

... echo echo echo ...


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

No kidding...where the heck is everyone today? My computer time is limited this week!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

What would you like us to post about S-A? How to keep us busy?

Anyone who gardens out there? We had our first veggie garden last year. DH didn't get around to pulling the dead plants out last fall. He'll need to do that this spring. Do we need to till the area (only 4x5 feet) or can DH do something else to break up the ground? We'll be putting in cucumbers and tomatoes (things Claire can eat). I want to do some cherry tomatoes so we can have a bit more variety in that small area.

I think DH is nesting.
















While I was gone to work yesterday he cleaned out the kitchen pantry. Now he's eyeing one of the hall closets as well as another kitchen cabinet.

Will this get me into labor???


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Michelle, I'd have paid my husband to nest for me







He was working all the time in my last couple months, so I ended up putting together all the baby stuff myself. And then getting yelled at by my mother who was positive I was going to go into early labor.









What would I like us to post about? I dunno...what do we usually post about? Where is everyone?







:


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Pretty funny about your nesting DH mclisa! I'll take the gardening bait. We had our first garden last year, too, and I am so excited to be starting on this year's! (I never pulled up last year's old plants either... whoops. Made DH do it this weekend!







)

Last year we planted some herbs, two kinds of tomatoes, cukes, zukes, eggplant, and yellow squash, oh and strawberries, which are still there. This year we'll be planting all those again, and adding: bell peppers, jalapenos, kale, broccoli, more herbs, green beans, lettuce, and carrots! We're trying out the Square Foot Gardening method this year... not because we lack for space but just because there was soooooooo much room left over for weeds! This method seems much more managable. And Cute.









DD has been napping for THREE hours.... better go check on her.







:

Oh, and I started a compost pile. Hooray! Oh, and about the soil prep - last year we just tilled, then lined the unplanted areas with newspaper then mulched it... still didn't stop the weeds. *scowl* So this year DH is going to break up the topmost soil with a shovel and get rid of the grass he scoops up? something like that. I have no idea what to do really.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

ugga michelle- sounds like a hard night. e has gone back to her never-ending-nursing routine, but at least i can half-sleep through it and i am not so pregnant.
what do you all think? she was sleeping much better when dh was putting her to sleep, but those last two nights.....she was just out of her mind upset and would not stop crying until i came in to nurse her. since then, she has been much more clingy.

a cute story- e is really getting into make believe- the other night at dinner she had her cut up pizza peices talking to each other. "mama?" "baby, come!" "lalalala."
she has just started putting two words together- mostly any word with "come" or "more".

we went to our friend's to do laundry and watch the oscars last night. that was just about the highlight of our weekend. not much to report. wish i had a garden. yours sounds wonderful fey! i want spring!

michelle- are you working right to the end?

mcs


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

i forgot sharron anne- wow! what a great night. i hope it sticks, you never know, it might. then you can come over and rub joey onto e and maybe she will sleep too! yea.
mcs


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Square Foot Gardening...hmm will have to look into that

Yep, I'm planning on working until the end. With Claire, I was lazy and knew I was going to be induced on a Friday so I didn't work Thursday afternoon.







I'm not sure if I'll go late this time. I've been having a few more contractions this time around. Just finished one now.

I would have loved for DH to have played in the garden this weekend. Instead he was busy with the snowblower: 6 inches of snow for him! It looks so pretty outside right now - like it should be Christmas...

OK, any boy name suggestions? How's that for topic.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Gardening - tarted two weeks ago:

6 tomatillos
30 black krims (heirloom tomatoes)
12 brandywine (heirloom maters)
12 porterhouse (hybrid maters)
24 romas (sauce maters)
12 grape tomatoes
12 serrano hots
12 hot mix (jalepeno, pepins, and something else I forgot)
12 thai dragon hots
12 cayennes

And yes, my whole garden is in containers. We're digging up Sam's dad's backyard for most of that stuff, and I'm giving several plants away, too. The black krims came with a note saying that the germination rate wasn't up to par this year, so to plant double. Well, we did, and every single one of them came up and is thriving.

Also started lettuce in an indoor pot...there will also be cukes, crookneck squash, bush beans, sweet peas, radishes, green onions, herbs, and strawberries.
One of the non-negotiables when we buy a house is having at least a half acre to put a garden on...when we own a house, my goal is to never buy vegetables again. I grew up with an acre of garden in my backyard, I didn't even know vegetables came in cans until I was about 12.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

So another post in this forum got me thinking about speaking and speech issues. I've really not been worrying about Cully's talking (or lackthereof) because Sam talked really late, too...not until about 22/23 months and then she had a language explosion. So I really haven't given it much thought, you know?
Now I'm reading this other thread where this woman had an evaluation done on her 20 month old, and he only had 60 words, which was considered "very poor" and she's having speech therapy. This isn't in the US, but I'm concerned that I'm being too easy-going about this. What are your thoughts?

He understands everything. He follows two-step directions ("go into your bedroom and get your shoes"), he recognizes pretty much everything we say and will point to things we say. He says:
He's got MAYBE 30 words, but he only regularly uses about 10 of them. Whatcha think? Should I make a dr's appointment? (I've been avoiding scheduling his 18 month checkup until after nasty cold/stomach bug virus time is over).


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Sleep is sucky here, too. I mean, she's almost 2 and still wakes several times a night to nurse. And many nights she wants to stay latched on once she gets there. Ugh. And with a boy on either side of us... it gets uncomfortable and I can't move and lay there dozing off and on and being all sorts of cranky. But anyway....

Gardening... I wish. I'm so lazy and I have a black thumb. It just seems so overwhelming to learn how to grow stuff and actually grow it all at once.







But I'd like to do tomatos especially b/c they get soooo $$$ and the store ones just aren't that good. I'd also like to do herbs. I tell myself that in another year or 2, gwen won't be as attached (physically







) and into things and I'll be able to do more stuff outside. But right now, I would be pulling seeds and dirt out of her mouth, chasing her to get the shovel... see, I'm lazy AND good at justifying my laziness.

Anyway... Emmy, if he understands that much, I don't think I'd be as worried. Esp since you said your dd was the same way. She doesn't have speech issues now, does she?


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Davina, she has none...she actually has a huge vocabulary and always has. No speech issues at all.
When she started talking, she basically started talking in sentences.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Emmy - ten words at 18 months is what they look for at well baby visits. I believe it is the same in Canada as well. I wouldn't be worried about it enough to make a dr's appointment over it... but trust your gut!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
Now I'm reading this other thread where this woman had an evaluation done on her 20 month old, and he only had 60 words, which was considered "very poor" and she's having speech therapy. This isn't in the US, but I'm concerned that I'm being too easy-going about this. What are your thoughts?

He understands everything. He follows two-step directions ("go into your bedroom and get your shoes"), he recognizes pretty much everything we say and will point to things we say. He says:
He's got MAYBE 30 words, but he only regularly uses about 10 of them. Whatcha think? Should I make a dr's appointment? (I've been avoiding scheduling his 18 month checkup until after nasty cold/stomach bug virus time is over).

WTH?? She's worried about 60 words??? WTH??

Our speech therapist thinks that 20 to 30 words at this age is normal, even phenomenal, and if they're understanding ,then not to worry about it.

I wouldnt worry Em. Seriously. He so unds fine! better than fine!

Right now, we're at 6 spontaneous words and 12 imitated...woohooo

AND...dermatologist said NO ECZEMA!!!







:







Only a skin issue that is sadly part of his immune problem. Hopefully he'll outgrow it. I just shucked out nearly 100 bucks at the pharm for creams!!








:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
Davina, she has none...she actually has a huge vocabulary and always has. No speech issues at all.
When she started talking, she basically started talking in sentences.









my nephew did the same thing. I went to college and he was about this age...20 months or so....said NOTHING.

Came home from college for Cmas....BAM!! The kid was asking for ham at the table...I nearly fell in the floor!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

emmy- i read and questioned that thread too. 60 seems a good number of words to me. e has maybe 70 or so, but some of those she used last week a lot and never this week. i think she probably has only around 10 words that she uses consistantly today- could be 20 tomorrow. they say bilingual children speak later....
it doesn't seem like you need to worry to me either. hilger was another late talker who suddenly spoke in sentences. his family called him "mem" b/c that was his only word till he was 3. also, on pbs i heard about a study that showed that children who develop later have higher iq's in the end! maybe b/c they are acting after so much observation/learning time rather than impulse? sounds good ah?

davina- i don't know how you do it in bed with three!

goodnight-
mcs


----------



## Stone Fence (Mar 10, 2004)

I was just visiting a friend who has a 16 month old. He's much more verbal than DS (almost 21 months), but he still doesn't walk much. I think he finds it much more efficient to crawl. My friend says, "they can only do one thing at a time". She has much more experience than me. She has 4.

DS follows directions really well, and has for some time. As long as comprehension is good, I wouldn't worry. When they do start talking, it's going to be a lot!

Last Friday we went out to dinner and the whining, grunting and pointing was almost too much to take (we shouldn't have taken him out). I almost wished for the talking to start.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Good Morning Everyone!

Claire wouldn't settle down to sleep last night, but finally gave in. I know, I know, CIO - not good. She slept well the rest of the night and only got up to eat twice and fell right back to sleep.

Claire is probably in the 40-60 words category. My kids are verbal. Walk late, but very verbal. Her favorite color is yellow. Everything is yellow. Or blue.









My legs ache at night when I come home. DH asked if I was wearing my support hose and I have been, but they are just tired out after running around all day.

I have the afternoon off. Maddie wants to go to the mall. We might do that. I need to find an outfit for the new baby. She'll have to promise me that we won't go play on the indoor playground. Then I'll consider it.

Emmy: you are the master gardener! There is a lady at work who germinates all of her plants too. She composts and her veggies are super-sized. No miracle grow, just compost.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Quote:

davina- i don't know how you do it in bed with three!
Rarely.







I know that is not what you meant. Gabriel is only in there about 50% of the time. Maybe 6 days one week and 1 day the next. It's random. But Brody loves to be close... so I'm always throwing him (not really) back to the other side of the bed. It is ridiculous to be so cramped in a King sized bed. lol

I have no idea how many words Gwen has. Never counted and I suck at estimating. She does seem to talk a lot, but I still get a grunt/whine when she doesn't want something. I'm actually encouraging my toddler to say "No" instead b/c that grunty thing drives me batty. She repeats phrases and words that she hears. Like, the last 3 words of something a boy said, she'll repeat it about 25 times right then, and never say it again. Too bad one of the ones she DID pickup on and keeps using is "Shut up."







head: I need to be better about not using that one... Half the time I'm saying it to dh.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Claire was running around this morning saying "Okie Dokie!"


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

michelle- we had a hard night too- our bedtime routine was somehow streached till ten and then she would just not sleep. i finnally came out and sent dh in. she cried, settled, and then started crying again so i went in and she fell asleep really quickly. we woke her up this morning so she wouldn't get started on this late night routine and she was just impossible for the rest of the morning. she would not get her diaper on- no matter my tricks and dh just sat there staring. i sent his unhelpful self out of the room and nursed her- then she peed all over me! she thought it was real funny, but finally let me change her. later she threw her bowl of oatmeal on the floor. at least she ate a lot first.
she had fun at music class though- she is really getting comfortable and independent.

davina- good to hear that you have some space! we all used to hop in with my parents and i thought that they loved our company i am sure that they did but i also wonder now how many sleepless nights they really had. my mom said the best thing she did for my sister and me was to get a bed for us to share. and i still love the memories of going to sleep with my sister. could you put the boys in together? of course, we still snuck over sometimes.

it is a very dreary day here. the sky is definatly holding something just waiting to drop it on us- probably rain unless the temp. drops.

i just tried to get my florida flight figured out- they don't make using a voucher easy. blec.
mcs


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcs* 

it is a very dreary day here. the sky is definatly holding something just waiting to drop it on us- probably rain unless the temp. drops.

Here too, the sky looks very ominous. but it's warm (40).
So ladies...have the terrible two's officially began, than?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
So ladies...have the terrible two's officially began, than?









NO! NO! NO!


----------



## Stone Fence (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
NO! NO! NO!











I can't say that ours have begun yet, but I can see it coming!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

OMG I was gone ALL DAY LONG to therapy, then 2 grocery stores, then home long enough to put stuff up barely, then off to another doc. OY.







:


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

hey! i just looked your blog, stone fence- now that is a garden! i had no idea- it looks really beautiful.

i was hoping that it wasn't the terrible twos, but i guess it is coming.

hey grace, i thought you were back online? what about the house stuff? hope you sold.

anne- are you reading along? how is everything going? everyone feeling better?

goodnight
mcs


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I just wanted to say how proud I am that we were the top post when I checked in!

I took Maddie and Claire to the mall. I should not be allowed in Gymboree. Thankfully I hid the two (very full) bags into the closet before DH could see the damage. That can wait until he pays off the credit card. To my defense, there is a gift in there for my secretary's baby and for his cousin's girl's birthday.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

One more funny story for all of you to enjoy tomorrow.

So, DH knows that I like to listen to books on CD while I drive to work. He got me one for my birthday. He saw it was on the best seller list and knew that I liked history as well as enjoyed our trips to London. He figured it was a good choice and so didn't ask anyone about it. Just went ahead and bought it. It's called "Innocent Traitor" by Alison Weir. It's about Lady Jane Gray. It's actually quite good, but....

First chapter: Lady Frances gives birth (sans pain meds, of course) to a girl. Goes on and on about her labor and her big disappointment about not giving her husband a son.

Second chapter: Queen Jane labors on and on for 3 days (gut instinct says this isn't going to end well.) She delivers a boy, but ends up dying.

Yep, I'm 35 weeks along. I have 3 daughters. Let's think about what this book is saying...

Actually I found it quite humorous at what timing it is to be listening to this and laughed when I called poor DH.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Amy, I'm so jealous of your garden! Our master plan someday (10 years out, probably) is for my job to be gardening and doing the farmer's market thing, and either having a small yoga studio or teaching piano etc. lessons.
My dad retires next year, and he is going to start gardening again...he had a hernia operation 3 years ago and since it was just him at home, he stopped gardening for a bit. He'll do almost a whole acre of garden. We had a giant - ie, taller than me...compost heap that we used to get some awesome gourds out of. I can't wait to go up (upstate NY, as well) and dig up potatoes again. I have fond memories of my sisters and I waiting to see who would dig into the seed potato.









Sometimes I get the urge to go buy a farm somewhere in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

so, because i know that i won't finish the whole birth story for quite awhile here's the condensed version....

labor started at midnight. i was totally in denial about the whole thing. since we were all sick i thought nothing of it. when i started having trouble sleeping though ctx around 3am i got up to clean the house since we had a showing in the morning. J and i decided that if things didn't slow down by 6 we would pack up Spud and head out to the hospital (45 minutes away). so, we do, dropping Spud at dc on our way. get to the bc/hosp. and find out i'm 6cm and the mw can't deliver me there because her back up OB is out of town





















they want to transfer me to another hosp. another 40 minutes north. J gets pissed i say hell no and we'll just go back into town and deliver at the sh*tty hosp. that i had Spud at because atleast i know ins. will cover it and i know the docs and nurses there. (also a good thing because we were in the middle of an awful storm which turned into an ice storm and people in the town where they wanted to transfer me lost power for several days) the stupid nurse refuses to let us go. J literally ripped her a new one telling her to "get the f*cking AMA form or we'll leave without one" all the while i'm still laboring and they're fighting. so, finally she gets a form i sign out and we drive back (we made the trip in 30 minutes) and get to the hosp. by the time we get there i'm atleast 8 maybe 9. they take me up to LDR and oddly enough i'm in the same room as before with the same WONDERFUL nurse! after they monitor me for just a minute she goes to fill the tub. before i can even get in though i end up having the baby! i was at the hosp. less than an hour before he was born














: the doc was great, very nice funny guy who listened to all our wishes. no IV's, no vaxing the babe, no circ, and let us take our placenta home. which, APPARENTLY, is considered biological waste! so, our nurse went through hell and high water and got her boss to come talk to J who made up this lie about how we need it untouched (i.e. not biopsied or added chemicals) for religious purposes!







lo' and behold, it worked and i've been drinking placenta smoothies







no, it's not gross. after we ate some food and hung out for a bit we went back to recovery. Joe got to stay with us the whole time. the ped came in to see him, said he is wonderful and that after the customary 12 hours we could go home! so we did. now, some people could be really upset by the whole ordeal but all in all, i feel ok with it. i had the natural birth that i wanted and even though i spent the most difficult part of labor in our truck, i think it helped concentrating and focusing on something (not giving birth in there







) i met an awesome new ped for our boys (ours moved last month and we still hadn't found a new one) and all our birth wishes were still met. the doc even sent us balloons! apparently i was quite the talk of the OB floor transferring in and giving birth so quickly and without drugs







the mw called us later and apologized to no end for the screw up. i wish they would have told us this BEFORE hand so we would have known to call the hosp. before we went. all in all i would just say that this is reason #98232764 to have a home birth...if only there was a mw who could do one here! other than the whole hospital screw up though, i'm fine. i feel great, very minimal bleeding, Joe nurses great. i'm pretty sure he's getting milk in now. i don't have the leaking problems i had last time but my boobs are huge and tender and Joe has bm dipes







i'm hoping that this doesn't mean i'll have a supply problem again but that i'm just lucky and not a milk fountain







and we all still have some sort of bug, well, J and Spud do. i feel ok aside from a scratchy throat. SPud had a fever today and J is still coughing. Spud's fever may be from his molars cutting though so i'm not sure. so, things are good here. i'm having a hard time taking care of a sick toddler and a newborn but it's ok. i was only alone with them for an hour today and of course all hell broke loose as soon as J walked out the door. we survived though. oh, and the house showing never happened







: the people pulled up, saw the cemetery and refused to go in the house







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Anne: you are one awesome woman!

I don't think I'd worry about the milk issue. I think sometimes it is better regulated the 2nd time around.

Thanks for giving us a hint of the story!


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Wow Anne! Glad you had a good birth even with all the transferring mess. Good thing you went to that hospital and not the other one indeed!


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Quote:

i'm hoping that this doesn't mean i'll have a supply problem again but that i'm just lucky and not a milk fountain
I was this way with #2, too. I think your body just has a better idea of what to do.
What an ordeal, but that's great that it turned out so well!!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

what a story anne! i am so happy that you made it to the right hospital! good for your dh and good for you for having such a great attitude. sure wish we were all closer so we could help you out till you get better again.
also- i never really leaked much. eisa has always nursed a looott- i am not sure if it b/c of her personality or maybe a low-ish supply. either way, she is still nursing a looootttt now. if he is nursing well, i bet your body will take care of the rest. oh, might be a little low since you are sick too?
get better soon!
mcs


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Anne, that is an awesome story! Sort of fitting in the end too, how you ended up at the same place/room where you had Spud. That's cool.







I hope all of you are feeling better soon.


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow Anne! What a fantastic story! I love how J stood up for your wishes with the placenta and totally lied for you







that's cute teamwork there. Joe is really beautiful!

Sorry I haven't posted till now like I promised, I've been trying to read this whole thread and I'm not making very good headway.









Our house did sell, we sign closing papers in Thursday and get our wad of $ on Monday!





















We're already trying not to go nuts with our shopping list, but there are some things that we're deffinately getting: a king sized down comforter, new pillows, a camcorder, an ipod...we rarely make those kinds of big purchases, so the thrill is pretty fun. Plus our tax return this year is around $2,500, so that's kind of our play money!























AND it will be my new baby diaper fund too...







I just want to find out the gender first in case I can buy pink ones























We are right on a great bus system here at our new house, so (after watching An Inconvenient Truth







) we're trying to be a one car household and ride the bus everywhere. It's going great! Titus loves it, it goes just about everywhere we would want to go, and it runs every 15 minutes. I feel like I'm back on the metro in Eastern Europe too























One of our other fun purchases has been some great local memberships: Children's museum, zoo/aquarium, and the YMCA, all of which are a short bus trip away. I really want to stay in better shape this pregnancy and not gain 60+ pounds again







:

Overall, things have felt wonderfully calm and settled after the 5 months of house selling/house sharing stress. I don't think I realized I was stressed out till it was all over.

Ok guys, keep posting, I'm reading!


----------



## Stone Fence (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks ladies, for all the garden compliments. I am so looking forward to Spring (time to start seeds almost, and order chicks). DS is looking for Spring too. DH is staying outside with DS when they get home from daycare for almost 45 minutes. DS does not want to go inside!

DS is going to have a big spurt, I've been having to wake him up lately







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

woooo WHAT A DAY!

First of all, Anne, you are amazing. I never coulda done it..i'd have chickened out and just had him in the truck....being transported is one of my phobias







:







:









Grace!! Woohooo for money!! Diaper stash...mmmmmmmmm

And........Ta da da DAH!! We went to the ped this am...

Would you all care to venture guessses as to how much this kid weighs??? I'll give you a clue , he was 22 lbs 11 oz on Jan 3rd...

Put in your guesses today and I'll tell you how much he weighs later...


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

26lb 5oz


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

28 lb!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Jeez bama, I'll say 25? Cully's only 26 lbs! (and 35" tall.







)


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Gwen is only around 23lbs now. Which is nuts to me. She's tiny compared to my boys at this age. Wonder if it's b/c she's still nursing where they were drinking whole cow milk, non-organic?







: Or, could be b/c she is Gwen and not Gabriel or Brody.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

grace- what great news! one thing i don't like about the place we are living now is that the bus stop closest to our house (just a few min. walk) is not in the best neighborhood and doesn't run on schedule very well and the others....well, i might as well walk where i am heading. which i like when it is warm. i want it to be warm!!!!
but, i just got back from the airport- i had to go there to get my voucher turned into a ticket- and i am going to florida in just two weeks! just the thought is glorious. after the airport, we went to the consignment shop to look for summer stuff, but didn't have any luck. i bought a huge pile of books though. they have such wonderful books for between 50 cents and 1.25. - i think that i am accutally saving money by going there instead of the library- i am somehow always late.
anyway, after that we went to the park- it put e and i both in such a good mood to play outside. at the end, i almost got a ticket, but i ran to the car and the guy took pity on me
gtg poopy smell...
mcs


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

wait- all i wanted to say is that e is only 20some pounds. maybe 22/23?
i guess he is 26 1/2!
mcs


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

DD is only 22 lb, and she's about 33 inches now I'd guess. :\

Mcs - dd and I have been enjoying the warm weather here so much too. I am so jealous that you guys are going to FL! I am dying to go... can't wait to see how Elaina reacts to seeing the sea for the first time!

Grace - so glad your house sold! We're looking forward to getting a few luxuries w/ our return money too. Good for you for riding the bus - we are a one-car family too. DH rides a bicycle to work, two miles there and it's almost completely flat - our town is nestled in the Ozark Mountains, so that's pretty much a miracle.









Soooooooooo, I got to call Poison Control Hotline for the first time today.







We were outside... I was weeding the strawberry patch and Elaina was wandering around and I see her eating something off the cement on the patio and didn't think anything of it, told her blech, don't eat dirt, but she did it again so I went over to investigate and she was putting little green pellets in her mouth... they were left over from when I repotted a houseplant a few months back, they came in the dirt, and I had no idea what they were. I got one out of her mouth but I didn't know how many else she'd eaten so I went and called the poison hotline... the lady asked a bunch of questions and said it was probably fertilizer and probably not toxic at least in that small amount (I said she'd prolly eaten no more than five) and just to watch her, she might get an upset stomach or irritation in her mouth, to keep her upright for an hour in case she threw up or have her sleep on her side...







: She appears to be fine. I figured she would be but wanted to be sure of course... I feel like a Bad Mother because back when I repotted that plant I thought, "I need to get out here and clean this up before we start playing outside again..." and I never remembered to.







:

She is 21 months old today. Can't believe it.... creeping up on two. We have definitely started the terrible twos, oy.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

I will guess 25 lbs... I don't think dd is even there yet... she's maybe 24.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

I wonder how tall Gwen is?? She'll be 21months tomorrow!! Wow.

Just measured and she's only like 31ish" tall. She is so little to me! lol My boys were both wearing 2T-3T at this age... and closer to 28-30lbs.


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

T has been right around 30 pounds, plus or minus 2lbs, for almost a year! Can you believe it??? After he hit 30 at 10/11 months I thought I had a monster on my hands







:

Fey-- We had a poison control issue recently too! They're scarey! Did I already tell you guys about it? T sprayed Rainex (the winshield spray) right into his eyes and screamed bloody hell for a while as I had to pry his eyes open and flush them...we were both crying, but he recovered just fine.

It was almost spring here, with sunny days and bulbs coming up, but today it's snowing







:







:







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

you guys are smart!!

He's........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.*26 lbs and 5 oz!!!!( a gain of 3 lbs and 10 oz in 8 weeks!!!!!

32 and 3/4 inches tall!(a gain of 1/2 an inch in 2 months)

and his head is 18 1/4 inches...a gain of 1/4 an inch..*

(Which, 1/4 inch isnt substantial by anyone's standards, but its *something* in the head dept, and its enough to keep us out of the neurologists office for now! Woohooo!!!)

We basically are going to crank his calories WAY up on the tube to account for his massive growth and super duper hyperactivity level







and recheck him in 4 months at his 2 yr checkup.

Of course, if he regresses or slows down developmentally we call and she sends us to the neuro...but until then.......


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Not much time here - my MIL is visiting and leaves tomorrow







:

Sage is having a tantrum downstairs. DH can handle it, but it sounds as though he's just ignoring her. I'm glad the rest of you say 'terrible twos' are here. I was thinking it had to do with her little brother but she did so well at first, now she's just gotten to be a bit rotten. Finally figured out she can get away with a lot when I'm nursing.







:

Annabelle - Congratulations!!! What a crazy experience. I think I may have seen the same thing on a TV sitcom somewhere














On another note, my panties came today. I opened them in front of my incredibly religious MIL







: Maybe I should think before I do things. I will post pictures, promise!

Bama - Your babe is rapidly catching up with some of our giant babies. Sage is 31 lbs and about 35". Matthew was weighed yesterday and was 9 lbs 11 oz. He gained 3 lbs this month. Now we've both got thrush. I'm going to try a lavender rinse of his mouth but have a feeling we'll be at the dr's.

Anyways, better go. MIL's made cottage cheese verinicki (perogies in 'plotage' or low german) with a sweet gravy, farmer sausage and fried onions. Good thing I'm nursing!!


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

P.S. Anne, I forgot to mention thhat I love my panties!!! I never would have picked them myself , but that's what makes this so fun. DH liked them too. They made him blush. 1 more week till I can 'use' them!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hattoo* 
P.S. Anne, I forgot to mention thhat I love my panties!!! I never would have picked them myself , but that's what makes this so fun. DH liked them too. They made him blush. 1 more week till I can 'use' them!

So is recovery faster with #2? I'm really really hoping for a faster recovery this time... because I seriously didn't feel up to anything for probably at least 5 months post Istra and I didn't even have any serious (ie. stitch-worthy) damage. So Heather you comment about "1 more week" so soon after Matthew is almost painful to me! Owwww....









Sorry if TMI, but I'm really curious about other people's experiences with post-second-birth recovery.. especially those having their babies soon after the first.

Anne, how are you feeling... feel free to answer that in a couple weeks if you can't really tell yet. If you feel like answering.

Nosy, nosy..


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi girls. I read everything, but I can't do personals right now, because I think I'm dealing with the beginnings of freaking mastitis.







Flu like symptoms started about two hours ago.







And I'm in freaking LA, with my nursling in freaking NJ. Shoot me.

My own fault. I don't have the valve for my stupid pump, so it won't work. I thought hand expressing would be enouhg, obviously not. DH just went to a Target nearby to try to get me eiter a new pump or the valve for my pump.

I posted in the tribal areas this morning, hoping some nice LA area mom would come to my rescue and pick the valve up for me. I even offered to pay for her time. No response.









No more traveling without nursling. Period the end.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

: Sha ~ That is crappy!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

SA: Cold cabbage leaves, cut a hole for your nipple in the center and put them in your bra...will help stop the milk flow to your sore duct..

you can also run a sink of warm water and lean over and stick your boobs in it.

And if all else fails...USE THE DH!!! I'm serious....empty that thing out no matter how you have to do it, and massage that sore spot down toward your nipple.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

re: 2nd time recovery- my bleeding is almost nothing already. i've felt tired and my ab's hurt, like after doing a pilates class type sore but that's it. i cooked dinner tonight while nursing Joe and aside from sex and numerous trips up and down the stairs i'm doing all my "normal" activity. i really think it's from not tearing like i did last time that made the real difference.

yay for Schuy!!!

heather-glad you like your panties!

emmy-got mine Saturday, J likes them








plus we stole the mesh ones from the hospital
















march is coming in like a lion, it's hailing outside







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

March is coming in like...December??? 4 inches of snow yesterday. 6-12 predicted for later today. 45mph winds starting at noon. No school for the eastern part of the state. I'm venturing to work for a bit, but hope they shut down at noon. I'm thinking I feel a cold coming on...and won't be in tomorrow???? The wind is suppose to quit Friday night so welcome to our March blizzard!

S-A: get into the shower! Get the warm water going and massage like crazy. DTD with DH. That always caused me to leak.

Grace: so good about to hear about the house selling. I swear I'm more interested in remodeling and putting up with that chaos rather than the worry about trying to sell our current house.

bama: can't believe he weighs that much!!! Claire is 23 pounds. I should make them step up to the wall and see how tall they are. You have me a bit curious now.

No poison control calls, yet. My mom had to call when my little sister ate a bunch of daisies. They're OK to eat (just for future reference.)

more later


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

how scary about poison control. my mom said i ate some bath salts as a kid and she had to call. my little brother ate Desitin









the sickness isn't ceasing. J took Spud to ambulatory care this morning. he's had a fever for 3 days that we can't get to break. J can't stop coughing and sounds like a goose honking














...except now i'm "honking" too so everytime i get Joe to sleep i honk and he wakes up







: i'm up to my ears in puked on laundry. if i were rich, i would so just go buy new sheets instead of doing laundry right now...


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

poor Anne!! I'm so sorry you guys are sick...

As for weather...its freezing cold rain here...nothing else.

It was way too warm yesterday and the day before, then boom...cold rain. And cold storms all night.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Wow, bama, that's great on the weight increase!!
I'm about to start a new piano student, so I only have a minute...umm....2nd baby bleeding. Anne, I noticed that my bleeding dwindled REALLY quickly, but it also started up a lot easier if I overdid it. Which I did a lot, because I really felt fine. Then the bleeding would pick up out of nowhere, and that was my signal to sit my ass down.









Argh, I should go, I'll be back later tonight or tomorrow.
We're supposed to get 1-3 inches of snow overnight, it's freaking 45 out there right now and will be 50 next week. :crazy:


----------



## Stone Fence (Mar 10, 2004)

Wow bama! That's a great spurt.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I got my wish. The closed work at 1pm! So I was home for the afternoon. I've played more board games than I have in months! Now I have soup on the stove and bread in the oven. And I told work that I'm not coming in tomorrow so I'm having a snow day tomorrow. The interstates are closed. I think that is a sign that I don't need to travel from my town to the neighboring town 8 miles away. Baby says she doesn't want to get stuck in a snowbank.

Now I need to get DH to reconnect the power to my light that hangs over my scrapbooking area. Maybe I can stay up late tonight doing that.

Anne: wish I was there to be your laundry fairy.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

It still catches me by surprise how much Gwen can talk. She just scratched me a bit while nursing so I grabbed her hand to bite that nail







: and she looked at me sternly and said, "Let go."







It's just funny to me b/c she still seems like such a baby to me at times, then she goes and says something and it catches me off guard. I know, not a great example as it's only 2 words... but I'm nak... again... so thought I'd post.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

DH went out and took a $30 cab ride to get me a new pump last night. I pumped as much as I could last night, then pumped once overnight (got nothing) then pumped when I got up (less than half an ounce). But, I felt great when I got up today. Well, not great, exactly, but ten times better than I felt last night.

So I made it through the last day of the expo today. Tonight we have a vendor night, where they give us a great buffet and we get to go talk to different vendors who have different programs we can use. I'm still nauseous, though, so I don't know how great the buffet will really be for me tonight









I'm going to go milk myself and maybe try to take a little nap before dinner. I can't wait to get home tomorrow.

Thank you all so much for your advice last night. I did do a lot of what was suggested. I didn't do a bath or shower, because I couldn't get the water hot enough. It was steaming up the bathroom and my skin was turning red and I was still freezing







So, I got out and bundled myself up under the down comforter on the bed, after shooting the heat up to 75*







Hey, it's not MY heating bill.







:

Thanks again, girls.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Davina







at her telling you to let go. Its just amazing the first time they sass you...

SA so glad you're feeling better!!

I'll go start a new thread for us...


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...59#post7443359


----------

